# Il mercato e le dichiarazioni di Fassone.



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Apro questa discussione per riunire in un solo angolino tutte le varie diatribe sulle presunte false dichiarazioni di Fassone riguardo la campagna acquisti.

Personalmente io sono fermo alla conferenza stampa congiunta di Fassone Montella e Mirabelli nel giorno del raduno.

Tutti la possono trovare cercandola in You Tube: conferenza raduno Milan

In quel periodo avevamo fatto 6 acquisti: Musacchio, Kessie, Borini, SIlva, R. Rodriguez e Calhanoglu.

Fassone si dichiarava molto soddisfatto e annunciava che era rimasta ancora una parte "significativa" del budget di mercato.
Questa sarebbe stata utilizzata per l'acquisto di un super colpo, chiaro riferimento a Belotti, Morata, Aubameyang oppure sarebbe stata suddivisa in 2/3 acquisti suddivisi per reparto, si sarebbe valutato a secondo delle indicazioni del raduno e dell'evoluzione del mercato.

Da allora sono arrivati ancora ben 4 colpi (A. Donnarumma non lo conto) e non certo giocatorini:

Kalinic, Biglia, Conti e soprattutto Bonucci, 

ricordo che Montella con il suo solito sorriso sardonico la buttò li: magari toglieremo giocatori a Juve e Lazio...


Insomma per quel che mi riguarda la comunicazione ufficiale è stata esemplare e totalmente onesta, oltre le aspettative. 

le battutine con i giornalisti buttate li, ammiccamenti a super bomber, non li considero nemmeno, anche perché se tratti seriamente un giocatore difficilmente gli associ anche altri nomi, al punto tale che addirittura a volte abbiamo fantasticato al doppio colpo, ma erano solo innocenti boutade, probabilmente per distogliere l'attenzione sui veri obiettivi.

Certo li abbiamo sondati, ma evidentemente a cifre molto inferiori alle effettive richieste, tanto da non iniziare mai trattative ufficiali.

Nel frattempo alcuni si lamentano appunto per il mancato approdo di un super bomber da 25/30 gol, altri a mio parere più correttamente, che la rosa ha ancora alcune lacune, anche numeriche, ulteriore mezzala e ext sinistro in primis,
mi pare due richieste in contrasto fra loro direi.

Insomma mi pare onesto riconoscere che, o i soldi erano infiniti, cosa irreale, o l'acquisto della punta top 30 gol, sarebbe risultato assai stupido, visto che ancora adesso si rivendica la necessità di ulteriori innesti, e mi rifiuto di pensare che la nostra dirigenza si sarebbe mai dissanguata per un colpo mediatico lasciando zoppa la rosa.

Direi che sarebbe utile a tutto il forum se qualcuno trovasse dichiarazioni ufficiali, pertanto durante conferenze stampa, di Fassone sul mercato.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Agosto 2017)

Analisi perfetta e, purtroppo, veritiera. Dico purtroppo perché alla fine mancherebbero giusto due pedine per completare l'opera.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione per riunire in un solo angolino tutte le varie diatribe sulle presunte false dichiarazioni di Fassone riguardo la campagna acquisti.
> 
> Personalmente io sono fermo alla conferenza stampa congiunta di Fassone Montella e Mirabelli nel giorno del raduno.
> 
> ...



Io ho espresso più volte il mio pensiero:
Fassone ha fatto tutto ciò che aveva dichiarato, non ha sbagliato niente, aveva in mano un certo budget e lo ha speso al meglio.
Poi può darsi che abbia avuto fra le mani un extra-budget, una somma in più da poter spendere per la "ciliegiona".
Dopo il 19 luglio e le famose indagini dalla Cina sul riciclaggio, la proprietà ha deciso che non era il caso di esporsi troppo e di tenere un basso profilo, il mercato era già stato fatto al 90% e quindi niente più extra-budget a disposizione.

Quindi ritengo che al momento abbiamo usato e stiamo usando i soldi del budget originale, che sono stati in gran parte già usati, e quindi adesso si cerca di racimolare dalle cessioni.
Niente di strano dopo aver comprato 10 giocatori importanti.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco perchè le interviste varrebbero di meno rispetto ad una conferenza stampa. Perchè le parole le dicono Fassone e Mirabelli tanto in conferenza quanto nelle interviste e sono sempre dichiarazioni ufficiali. Quello a cui fai riferimento tu è stato detto 1 volta quasi 2 mesi fa...dichiarazioni ben differenti sono state fatte più e più volte fino al dopo Skendija dallo stesso Fassone. Se fosse come dici tu che senso avrebbe dire "Li seguiamo ancora" ? Giusto per sapere...o Mirabelli che nell' intervista alla domenica sportiva di un paio di settimane fa parla apertamente di Aubameyang e dice chiaramente che ci mancava da prendere l' attaccante e che "avrebbe fatto contenti tutti i tifosi con il suo acquisto". Mi sembra che mancano molte molte parole a ciò che dici tu. Nessuna polemica però si tratta di avere anche l' onestà intellettuale di dire che la comunicazione doveva e poteva essere meno illusoria. Che poi servano maggiormente giocatori per completare la rosa penso siamo tutti d' accordo. Ed anche in merito alla gratitudine verso questa nuova società ed al riconoscere l' eccellente campagna acquisti e la restrutturazione societaria impressionante. Si tratta però di ammettere che alcune dichiarazioni andavano evitate soprattutto se non si hanno certezze su ciò che si sta dicendo. E mi riferisco anche allo sponsor. Poi mi rendo anche conto che il sentimento di molti sia di rifiuto assoluto verso l' accettazione di un eventuale errore della società per ovvi motivi che abbiamo visto per tutta l' estate. Ma le cose vanno dette per intero non a metà altrimenti ci si divide solo in fazioni litigarelle che non troveranno mai punti in comune perchè i pensieri viaggeranno sempre per binari paralleli. 
Grazie


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Però perdonami Tifoso, seppur io condivida in parte la tua analisi non possono non far notare che avevamo Kalinic in pugno da un mese e se fosse stato la prima scelta lo avremmo fatto un mese fa dato che alla fine sempre a 25 l'abbiamo preso...hanno tratttato davvero un mese sulle modalità di pagamento? La società ha scientemente deciso di giocare le prime partite ufficiali tra cui due gare di campionato senza l'attaccante titolare? Si è liberata in tutta fretta la maglia numero 7 per Kalinic?

Io non credo..

Credo che Kalinic sia stato la versione 2017 di Maxi Lopez chiuso in albergo...La prima scelta erano senza dubbio Aubameyang o Belotti che però non si sono potuti fare e allora si è ripiegato così..inutile raccontarci che la punta top non la volevamo...ma certo, non sborsando 100 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io ho espresso più volte il mio pensiero:
> Fassone ha fatto tutto ciò che aveva dichiarato, non ha sbagliato niente, aveva in mano un certo budget e lo ha speso al meglio.
> Poi può darsi che abbia avuto fra le mani un extra-budget, una somma in più da poter spendere per la "ciliegiona".
> Dopo il 19 luglio e le famose indagini dalla Cina sul riciclaggio, la proprietà ha deciso che non era il caso di esporsi troppo e di tenere un basso profilo, il mercato era già stato fatto al 90% e quindi niente più extra-budget a disposizione.
> ...



Non credo sia un problema di soldi ma di quotazioni..posso avere anche soldi illimitati ma Belotti non vale 100 milioni e Aubameynag nemmeno e se i due club titolari dei cartellini non li mollano c'è poco da fare...
Abbiamo ripiegato su Kalinic e va bene così..ma sono strasicuro che la punta top la volevano tutti, soprattutto i cinesi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Tifoso, seppur io condivida in parte la tua analisi non possono non far notare che avevamo Kalinic in pugno da un mese e se fosse stato la prima scelta lo avremmo fatto un mese fa dato che alla fine sempre a 25 l'abbiamo preso...hanno tratttato davvero un mese sulle modalità di pagamento? La società ha scientemente deciso di giocare le prime partite ufficiali tra cui due gare di campionato senza l'attaccante titolare? Si è liberata in tutta fretta la maglia numero 7 per Kalinic?
> 
> Io non credo..
> 
> Credo che Kalinic sia stato la versione 2017 di Maxi Lopez chiuso in albergo...La prima scelta erano senza dubbio Aubameyang o Belotti che però non si sono potuti fare e allora si è ripiegato così..inutile raccontarci che la punta top non la volevamo...ma certo, non sborsando 100 milioni



secondo me la sette volevano darla a ronaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo me la sette volevano darla a ronaldo



Secondo me si, ci hanno pensato ma evidentemente non si è potuto fare..poi chiaro, andava benone pure Aubameyang o Belotti ma le richieste non erano in linea con le nostre valutazioni dei due giocatori


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si, ci hanno pensato ma evidentemente non si è potuto fare..poi chiaro, andava benone pure Aubameyang o Belotti ma le richieste non erano in linea con le nostre valutazioni dei due giocatori



c'erano tanti piccoli indizi che mi lasciano pensare che l'interesse per ronaldo fosse concreto:

ronaldo scontento del trattamento in spagna

l'acquisto del protetto di ronaldo (silva) quando nessuno se lo aspettava o cmq si potevano comprare altri prospetti

perez che a più riprese ha detto che il milan stava ritornando e che il milan era l'unica degna avversaria del real

fassone che parla degli attaccanti mai nominati dai giornalisti

la numero sette tolta a niang e poi data a kalinic col siparietto di mirabelli che faceva intendere che il destinatario fosse un giocatore di tutt'altro livello

il "surprise" detto da mirabelli o , dopo l'acquisto di bonucci, il motto niente è impossibile

poi le interviste di fassone, mirabelli e montella sembravano come se volessero nascondere un segreto talmente enorme che difficilmente vuoi nascondere


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'erano tanti piccoli indizi che mi lasciano pensare che l'interesse per ronaldo fosse concreto:
> 
> ronaldo scontento del trattamento in spagna
> 
> ...



Io ho sempre indicato CR7 fattibile allo 0,2% che credo rendesse bene l'idea di quanto fosse più un sogno che altro..ma non credo l'idea ai cinesi non sia balenata..ma innanzitutto avrebbe dovuto il Real prendere un super colpo per non far "sentire" la partenza del portoghese..Mbappe era il nome buono...ma nessuno aveva fatto i conti con lo sceicco mi sa..

Comunque il treno ormai è passato, avessero dato a Kalinic un altro numero avrei detto che c'era ancora lo 0,01% ma se dai il 7 a lui significa che sul mercato non punti più nessun nome "da vetrina"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Tifoso, seppur io condivida in parte la tua analisi non possono non far notare che avevamo Kalinic in pugno da un mese e se fosse stato la prima scelta lo avremmo fatto un mese fa dato che alla fine sempre a 25 l'abbiamo preso...hanno tratttato davvero un mese sulle modalità di pagamento? La società ha scientemente deciso di giocare le prime partite ufficiali tra cui due gare di campionato senza l'attaccante titolare? Si è liberata in tutta fretta la maglia numero 7 per Kalinic?
> 
> Io non credo..
> 
> *Credo che Kalinic sia stato la versione 2017 di Maxi Lopez chiuso in albergo...La prima scelta erano senza dubbio Aubameyang o Belotti che però non si sono potuti fare e allora si è ripiegato così..inutile raccontarci che la punta top non la volevamo...ma certo, non sborsando 100 milioni*



Non trovo differenze da quanto ho affermato io, si sono cercati dei bomber mediatici a certi prezzi, poi si è deciso di virare su degli acquisti più distribuiti in maniera tale da rinforzare tutta la rosa, scelta corretta visto che a parere di molti ancora adesso siamo incompleti.
O credete alla favoletta del budget illimitato?

cioè si è parlato anche di CR7... ma poi la marmotta ha smesso di confezionare cioccolatini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè le interviste varrebbero di meno rispetto ad una conferenza stampa. Perchè le parole le dicono Fassone e Mirabelli tanto in conferenza quanto nelle interviste e sono sempre dichiarazioni ufficiali. Quello a cui fai riferimento tu è stato detto 1 volta quasi 2 mesi fa...dichiarazioni ben differenti sono state fatte più e più volte fino al dopo Skendija dallo stesso Fassone. Se fosse come dici tu che senso avrebbe dire "Li seguiamo ancora" ? Giusto per sapere...o Mirabelli che nell' intervista alla domenica sportiva di un paio di settimane fa parla apertamente di Aubameyang e dice chiaramente che ci mancava da prendere l' attaccante e che "avrebbe fatto contenti tutti i tifosi con il suo acquisto". Mi sembra che mancano molte molte parole a ciò che dici tu. Nessuna polemica però si tratta di avere anche l' onestà intellettuale di dire che la comunicazione doveva e poteva essere meno illusoria. Che poi servano maggiormente giocatori per completare la rosa penso siamo tutti d' accordo. Ed anche in merito alla gratitudine verso questa nuova società ed al riconoscere l' eccellente campagna acquisti e la restrutturazione societaria impressionante. Si tratta però di ammettere che alcune dichiarazioni andavano evitate soprattutto se non si hanno certezze su ciò che si sta dicendo. E mi riferisco anche allo sponsor. Poi mi rendo anche conto che il sentimento di molti sia di rifiuto assoluto verso l' accettazione di un eventuale errore della società per ovvi motivi che abbiamo visto per tutta l' estate. Ma le cose vanno dette per intero non a metà altrimenti ci si divide solo in fazioni litigarelle che non troveranno mai punti in comune perchè i pensieri viaggeranno sempre per binari paralleli.
> Grazie



Chiedo una conversazione neutra, senza deduzioni personali, solo fatti,
filmati da You Tube o altro, con le dichiarazioni originali da poter analizzare, ovviamente scartate tutte le versioni giornalistiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non trovo differenze da quanto ho affermato io, si sono cercati dei bomber mediatici a certi prezzi, poi si è deciso di virare su degli acquisti più distribuiti in maniera tale da rinforzare tutta la rosa, scelta corretta visto che a pere di molti ancora adesso siamo incompleti.
> O credete alla favoletta del budget illimitato?
> 
> cioè si è parlato anche di CR7... ma poi la marmotta ha smesso di confezionare cioccolatini.



Non credo al budget illimitato..credo che per una punta top avremmo potuto fare lo sforzo e arrivare a 300 milioni però..ma poi si è andati oltre..

Inoltre non sottovaluterei il fatto che Bonucci non fosse in programma..e Bonucci è costato 42 milioni più ingaggio top da 7 netti...sono numeri che a bilancio pesano e forse hanno poi chiuso l'ipotesi punta top..


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

"Aubameyang, Morata o Belotti? Arriverà uno di quel livello". Me lo sono sognato?
Tournéé in Cina:"Su Bonucci non ci credevo nemmeno io. Adesso arriverà un giocatore top nel ruolo". Me lo sono sognato?
"Parlo con il Torino e sanno che stiamo 'attenzionando' Belotti. Ci dispiace se il Torino è irritato, ma ci stiamo comportando con correttezza e trasparenza nei confronti delle società". Me lo sono sognato?
"Belotti è un giocatore del Torino e Cairo ha tutto il diritto di scegliere se cedere il giocatore o meno. Spero che Cairo non sia irritato". Sogno anche questo?
"Aubameyang? Abbiamo parlato tanto. Ad agosto vedremo se intervenire sull'attaccante e in che modo". Anche questo?


Diciamo piuttosto che la frase da considerare è anche: "vedremo con la proprietà se ci saranno le risorse".
Ma non ti siedi al tavolo se non ti puoi permettere di pagare la cena.
Anche perché "Grandi giocatori si informano del progetto Milan", a questo punto, suona molto come quando Galliani nel 2006 disse "Grandi giocatori mi chiamano ogni giorno perché vorrebbero venire al Milan. Drogba? E' uno di questi".... e poi arrivò Ricardo Oliveira.
Kalinic lo potevamo prendere anche a giugno se volevamo... E' evidente che abbiamo finito i soldi


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chiedo una conversazione neutra, senza deduzioni personali,
> ma filmati da You Tube o altro, con le dichiarazioni originali da poter analizzare, ovviamente scartate tutte le versioni giornalistiche.



Scusa filmati di Youtube? Basta guardare nella sezione News o nella sezione Interviste eh...nessuna deduzione. Sono parole loro. Altrimenti ognuno può dire la sua sua una determinata cosa perchè si ritiene attendibile solo una dichiarazione che rispecchia ciò che uno pensa. Personalmente vedo che questa cosa della distribuzione del budget è stata detta una sola volta e 2 mesi fa. All' epoca Conti e Biglia erano già sostanzialmente presi e tutti parlavano del fatto che si parlasse di altri colpi che immagino fossero Bonucci e Kalinic a questo punto. Il problema sono sempre le tantissime dichiarazioni fatte dopo Bonucci...e, ripeto non più tardi di una settimana fa nel post Skendija. Non possiamo non dire che è stato fatto un errore comunicativo. Kalinic è stato preso dopo che per 2 mesi lo hai tenuto in naftalina pensando di prendere ben altro secondo qualcuno e i restanti soldi sarebbero stati suddivisi negli altri reparti. Addirittura molti sostenevano che con Kalinic sarebbe arrivato anche il top invece siamo qui al nonentranessunosenonescenessuno. Eppure Montella stesso dice dopo Skendija che anche con Kalinic siamo corti davanti. Sono interviste ufficiali non si possono ignorare o dire che non hanno valore perchè sono "chiacchiere tra amici al bar".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scusa filmati di Youtube? Basta guardare nella sezione News o nella sezione Interviste eh...nessuna deduzione. Sono parole loro. Altrimenti ognuno può dire la sua sua una determinata cosa perchè si ritiene attendibile solo una dichiarazione che rispecchia ciò che uno pensa. Personalmente vedo che questa cosa della distribuzione del budget è stata detta una sola volta e 2 mesi fa. All' epoca Conti e Biglia erano già sostanzialmente presi e tutti parlavano del fatto che si parlasse di altri colpi che immagino fossero Bonucci e Kalinic a questo punto. Il problema sono sempre le tantissime dichiarazioni fatte dopo Bonucci...e, ripeto non più tardi di una settimana fa nel post Skendija. Non possiamo non dire che è stato fatto un errore comunicativo. Kalinic è stato preso dopo che per 2 mesi lo hai tenuto in naftalina pensando di prendere ben altro secondo qualcuno e i restanti soldi sarebbero stati suddivisi negli altri reparti. Addirittura molti sostenevano che con Kalinic sarebbe arrivato anche il top invece siamo qui al nonentranessunosenonescenessuno. Eppure Montella stesso dice dopo Skendija che anche con Kalinic siamo corti davanti. Sono interviste ufficiali non si possono ignorare o dire che non hanno valore perchè sono "chiacchiere tra amici al bar".



Ti chiedo filmati, come quello che ho segnalato io della conferenza del raduno e tu vai avanti con altro?

Perfino un intervista ufficiale si può interpretare in maniere diverse a seconda di chi l'ascolta, lo vediamo mille volte anche nel forum,

fanno testo solo i filmati.

A parte tutto io ricordo sul forum decine di post aperti in cui il giornalista di turno ha affermato che si sarebbe preso uno fra Belotti, Aubecoso o Calinic...

Qualche tifoso sta accusando la società di aver detto falsità, mi pare corretto testimoniarlo con certezza, 
non credi?


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo filmati, come quello che ho segnalato io della conferenza del raduno e tu vai avanti con altro?
> 
> Perfino un intervista ufficiale si può interpretare in maniere diverse a seconda di chi l'ascolta, lo vediamo mille volte anche nel forum,
> 
> ...



Ma che filmati vuoi? Sono dichiarazioni ai quotidiani...se non canfacessero a ciò che hanno dichiarato sarebbero state smentite. Non capisco per quale motivo per te ci sono dichiarazioni di serie A o di serie B. A questo punto bastava che dicessi che per te ha valore solo la conferenza stampa del raduno e finisce tutto lì perchè si discute sul nulla


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma che filmati vuoi? Sono dichiarazioni ai quotidiani...se non canfacessero a ciò che hanno dichiarato sarebbero state smentite. Non capisco per quale motivo per te ci sono dichiarazioni di serie A o di serie B. A questo punto bastava che dicessi che per te ha valore solo la conferenza stampa del raduno e finisce tutto lì perchè si discute sul nulla



Fai il bravo, ormai su You TUbe trovi tutte le dichiarazioni dirette dei protagonisti, è estremamente raro che chiunque faccia dichiarazioni esclusive e non registrate ai singoli giornalisti, 
devi solo trovarmene una qualsiasi in cui Fassone dichiari esplicitamente che sia aperta una trattativa ufficiale.

Ti faccio un esempio, Cairo e i dirigenti del Borussia hanno sempre dichiarato di non aver ricevuto richieste dal Milan per i loro giocatori.

Sicuro ci sono stati contatti informali con mediatori, ma quello accade per tutti i giocatori.

Mirabelli ha sempre dichiarato, o perlomeno i giornali hanno riportato, che si stavano tenebndo sotto osservazione tantissimi bomber,
alcuni anche non noti, evidentemente a ora non si è aperta nessuna porta.

La mia sensazione e che si sia stati alla finestra nel caso si fossero verificate situazioni come quella di Bonucci, che infatti è stata colta al volo.
Purtroppo a ora per i bomber non è successo.

*Ma quello che mi preme stabilire qui è se Fassone ci abbia o meno mentito o deriso, pertanto urgono le dichiarazioni incriminate...*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me è andato male il mercato in uscita.

contavano di ricavare una sessantina di milioni dalle cessioni d Bacca, Niang, Sosa, Paletta e Gomez e, con un pò di budget residuo (ipotizzo quello usato per X kalinic, circa 25M), disporre così di una ottantina di milioni da buttare sull'attaccante...

poi... le cessioni non si concretizzavano, kalinic rischiava di sfumare a causa dell'offerta dell'Everton e si è deciso di chiudere con lui usando il budget residuo.

Adesso siamo senza budget ed in attesa della finalizzazione delle cessioni, se, chiuse queste ci saranno fondi e tempi per fare qualcosa, la si valuterà. In alternativa rimarremo così per me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Capisco che sia più che giusto essere riconoscenti per gli acquisti, ma di dichiarazioni sul grande attaccante ne hanno fatte a iosa. Ora non è arrivato e va bene lo stesso, ma almeno prendessero questa benedetta ala sinistra e una mezzala.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Aubameyang, Morata o Belotti? Arriverà uno di quel livello". Me lo sono sognato?
> Tournéé in Cina:"Su Bonucci non ci credevo nemmeno io. Adesso arriverà un giocatore top nel ruolo". Me lo sono sognato?
> "Parlo con il Torino e sanno che stiamo 'attenzionando' Belotti. Ci dispiace se il Torino è irritato, ma ci stiamo comportando con correttezza e trasparenza nei confronti delle società". Me lo sono sognato?
> "Belotti è un giocatore del Torino e Cairo ha tutto il diritto di scegliere se cedere il giocatore o meno. Spero che Cairo non sia irritato". Sogno anche questo?
> ...


Quindi dato che avevano fatto queste dichiarazioni allora dovevano dare 100 milioni a Cairo per Belotti o al Dortmund per Aubameyang? Ma siete seri? 
Tra il dire che si sta trattando un giocatore al prenderlo non c è nessuna differenza??


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Fai il bravo, ormai su You TUbe trovi tutte le dichiarazioni dirette dei protagonisti, è estremamente raro che chiunque faccia dichiarazioni esclusive e non registrate ai singoli giornalisti,
> devi solo trovarmene una qualsiasi in cui Fassone dichiari esplicitamente che sia aperta una trattativa ufficiale.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, Cairo e i dirigenti del Borussia hanno sempre dichiarato di non aver ricevuto richieste dal Milan per i loro giocatori.
> ...



scusa non ho capito. vuoi il video di interviste in cui Fassone ha detto che avremmo preso top player? 
ci sono i virgolettati sui giornali di tutto il mondo veramente...
così come le interviste, anche su youtube le trovi, in cui fassone dice di belotti che "cairo ha il diritto di non venedere il giocatore e se se lo vuole tenere se lo tiene..."
E' ovvio che non siamo riusciti a prendere Belotti, che era il vero obiettivo lì davanti.
Cos'altro vuoi?
Più che mentire non è riuscito a prendere il top che aveva promesso. Ci sta. Ma magari non era il caso di illuderci


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quindi dato che avevano fatto queste dichiarazioni allora dovevano dare 100 milioni a Cairo per Belotti o al Dortmund per Aubameyang? Ma siete seri?
> Tra il dire che si sta trattando un giocatore al prenderlo non c è nessuna differenza??



e chi dice il contrario!


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Fai il bravo, ormai su You TUbe trovi tutte le dichiarazioni dirette dei protagonisti, è estremamente raro che chiunque faccia dichiarazioni esclusive e non registrate ai singoli giornalisti,
> devi solo trovarmene una qualsiasi in cui Fassone dichiari esplicitamente che sia aperta una trattativa ufficiale.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, Cairo e i dirigenti del Borussia hanno sempre dichiarato di non aver ricevuto richieste dal Milan per i loro giocatori.
> ...


Tanto non lo ammetteranno mai Tifoso..che NESSUNO ha mai detto che avremmo sicuramente preso uno tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang.
Come non riescono ad ammettere che tra quei nomi c è SEMPRE stato anche Kalinic.
Siamo passati dal "se prendiamo Biglia ballo nudo", al "se prendiamo Chalanoglu bacio in bocca Mirabelli e Fassone", al "non ci credo neanche se lo vedo a San Siro in maglia rossonera che prendiamo Bonucci", al "Ricardo Rodriguez top player nel ruolo a livello europeo" in meno di un mese a roba come "vergogna", "avevano promesso", "delusione totale", "mercato fallimentare" perché non abbiamo preso il Toppe playerre in attacco che la società aveva ESPRESSAMENTE e piú volte promesso.
Scandaloso.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scusa non ho capito. vuoi il video di interviste in cui Fassone ha detto che avremmo preso top player?
> ci sono i virgolettati sui giornali di tutto il mondo veramente...
> così come le interviste, anche su youtube le trovi, in cui fassone dice di belotti che "cairo ha il diritto di non venedere il giocatore e se se lo vuole tenere se lo tiene..."
> E' ovvio che non siamo riusciti a prendere Belotti, che era il vero obiettivo lì davanti.
> ...


Quindi certi giocatori non si possono trattare perché altrimenti se poi non si riesce a prenderli vuol dire che si sono illusi i tifosi? 
Fassone ha sempre detto che seguivamo profili del genere, non che ne avremmo sicuramente preso uno anche perché come vedi era impossibile a meno di sganciare 100 milioni.


----------



## Maximo (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tanto non lo ammetteranno mai Tifoso..che NESSUNO ha mai detto che avremmo sicuramente preso uno tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang.
> Come non riescono ad ammettere che tra quei nomi c è SEMPRE stato anche Kalinic.
> Siamo passati dal "se prendiamo Biglia ballo nudo", al "se prendiamo Chalanoglu bacio in bocca Mirabelli e Fassone", al "non ci credo neanche se lo vedo a San Siro in maglia rossonera che prendiamo Bonucci", al "Ricardo Rodriguez top player nel ruolo a livello europeo" in meno di un mese a roba come "vergogna", "avevano promesso", "delusione totale", "mercato fallimentare" perché non abbiamo preso il Toppe playerre in attacco che la società aveva ESPRESSAMENTE e piú volte promesso.
> Scandaloso.



La penso anch'io così, ricordiamoci sempre da dove arrivavamo e cosa è stato fatto il questi 2 mesi e 1/2


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tanto non lo ammetteranno mai Tifoso..che NESSUNO ha mai detto che avremmo sicuramente preso uno tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang.
> Come non riescono ad ammettere che tra quei nomi c è SEMPRE stato anche Kalinic.
> Siamo passati dal "se prendiamo Biglia ballo nudo", al "se prendiamo Chalanoglu bacio in bocca Mirabelli e Fassone", al "non ci credo neanche se lo vedo a San Siro in maglia rossonera che prendiamo Bonucci", al "Ricardo Rodriguez top player nel ruolo a livello europeo" in meno di un mese a roba come "vergogna", "avevano promesso", "delusione totale", "mercato fallimentare" perché non abbiamo preso il Toppe playerre in attacco che la società aveva ESPRESSAMENTE e piú volte promesso.
> Scandaloso.



Che aggiungere?
dopo tanti anni, momento incredibilmente esaltante e felice per i milanisti, ma qualcuno riesce a essere arrabbiato o deluso...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quindi dato che avevano fatto queste dichiarazioni allora dovevano dare 100 milioni a Cairo per Belotti o al Dortmund per Aubameyang? Ma siete seri?
> Tra il dire che si sta trattando un giocatore al prenderlo non c è nessuna differenza??



Ma quelli sono i prezzi dei top, non penso che Fassone si aspettasse di prendere un top a 20 milioni.
Morata? 80 milioni
Aubameyang? 80 milioni
Belotti? 100 milioni 
Lukaku? 90 milioni 
Sanchez? Sopra gli 80 milioni 
Escludendo Diego Costa che voleva solo L' Atletico il prezzo è questo, a meno che non considerate Lacazette un top


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> *Tanto non lo ammetteranno mai Tifoso..che NESSUNO ha mai detto che avremmo sicuramente preso uno tra Belotti, Morata e Aubameyang.*
> Come non riescono ad ammettere che tra quei nomi c è SEMPRE stato anche Kalinic.
> Siamo passati dal "se prendiamo Biglia ballo nudo", al "se prendiamo Chalanoglu bacio in bocca Mirabelli e Fassone", al "non ci credo neanche se lo vedo a San Siro in maglia rossonera che prendiamo Bonucci", al "Ricardo Rodriguez top player nel ruolo a livello europeo" in meno di un mese a roba come "vergogna", "avevano promesso", "delusione totale", "mercato fallimentare" perché non abbiamo preso il Toppe playerre in attacco che la società aveva ESPRESSAMENTE e piú volte promesso.
> Scandaloso.



Hanno sempre detto che quei nomi erano al vaglio, che c'erano altri nomi... ma che in ogni caso avremmo preso un top nel ruolo.
L'ha detto eccome.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che aggiungere?


Aggiungo anche che la maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro era concorde nel dire che la squadra non era completa senza Biglia, che senza Biglia il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare perché era quello che avrebbe dovuto far girare la squadra, era l acquisto fondamentale per chiudere il cerchio.
Gente che scriveva "con Bonucci e Biglia lottiamo per lo scudetto".
Biglia l'abbiamo preso ma la solfa non cambia, leggo le stesse identiche cose che si dicevano quando la trattativa per Lucas era in stallo. Quindi 2 domande me le farei.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quindi certi giocatori non si possono trattare perché altrimenti se poi non si riesce a prenderli vuol dire che si sono illusi i tifosi?
> Fassone ha sempre detto che seguivamo profili del genere, non che ne avremmo sicuramente preso uno anche perché come vedi era impossibile a meno di sganciare 100 milioni.



beh, dire che prenderai un profilo simile e poi ti presenti con Kalinic... non è mentire ma è sbagliare ualcosa a livello strategico o quantomeno comunicatio.
Ma io non sto dicendo niente eh! Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa probabilmente. Che c'abbiamo provato ma non avevamo i soldi.
Giusto?

Il che, però, non li salva dal fatto che abbiano sbagliato strategia sul mercato delle punte. Perché se bugiardi non sono stati (e NON lo sono stati), sono stati sicuramente dei pivelli.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche che la maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro era concorde nel dire che la squadra non era completa senza Biglia, che senza Biglia il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare perché era quello che avrebbe dovuto far girare la squadra, era l acquisto fondamentale per chiudere il cerchio.
> Gente che scriveva "*con Bonucci e Biglia lottiamo per lo scudetto*".
> Biglia l'abbiamo preso ma la solfa non cambia, leggo le stesse identiche cose che si dicevano quando la trattativa per Lucas era in stallo. Quindi 2 domande me le farei.



dei pazzi totali. Ma pazzi che forse davano per scontato il grande bomber...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli sono i prezzi dei top, non penso che Fassone si aspettasse di prendere un top a 20 milioni.
> Morata? 80 milioni
> Aubameyang? 80 milioni
> Belotti? 100 milioni
> ...



Ma infatti, cosa stranota fin dall'inizio

Fassone doveva scegliere se prendere un Belotti a 100 M, o se con lo stesso prezzo prendere:
Conti 30
Biglia 15
Kalinic 25
Bonucci 30 + De Sciglio

Come testimoniato fin dalle dichiarazioni ufficiali al raduno

Hanno scelto per la seconda opzione, voglio leggere un intervento di qualcuno che la contesti..
anche alla luce dell'esplosione di Cutrone e della buona impressione fornita da Silva.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre detto che quei nomi erano al vaglio, che c'erano altri nomi... ma che in ogni caso avremmo preso un top nel ruolo.
> L'ha detto eccome.


Fassone ha detto che deve decidere se prende un Top Player in atacco o piu giocatori per completare la squadra , adesso ha preso Kalinic questo vuol dire che arriva Keita e un centrocampista.ma scusa The Ripper tu e Krull siete vedove di Galliani ? perche sempre leggo che difendete giocatori come Mauri , Silva per voi e un bidone...ma siete Ruiu???????


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Questo è il primo...dal minuto 2.50 in poi:


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre detto che quei nomi erano al vaglio, che c'erano altri nomi... ma che in ogni caso avremmo preso un top nel ruolo.
> L'ha detto eccome.



hanno pure detto che dovevano decidere se spendere tutto per un giocatore o ripartire i soldi su piu giocatori. Noi tendiamo a giudicare gli avvenimenti di mercato solo da un punto di vista: il costo del cartellino e ci limitiamo a dire "coi soldi di kalinic+silva ci prendevi aube" ma non teniamo conto dei retroscena. Secondo me l'affare aube non è andato in porto per le richieste esagerate del padre, vedendo i trascorsi non mi meraviglierei che abbia chiesto di sistemare in qualche modo pure i due fratelloni catilina e willy


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche che la maggior parte degli utenti qua dentro era concorde nel dire che la squadra non era completa senza Biglia, che senza Biglia il mercato sarebbe stato fallimentare perché era quello che avrebbe dovuto far girare la squadra, era l acquisto fondamentale per chiudere il cerchio.
> Gente che scriveva "con Bonucci e Biglia lottiamo per lo scudetto".
> Biglia l'abbiamo preso ma la solfa non cambia, leggo le stesse identiche cose che si dicevano quando la trattativa per Lucas era in stallo. Quindi 2 domande me le farei.



Ovvio, se avessimo preso sia Belotti che Aubecoso, sicuramente ci sarebbe qualcuno scandalizzato per l'incompletezza della squadra in quanto manca CR7.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo...dal minuto 2.50 in poi:


Ora ci fai vedere Caressa che parlava di Milan senza soldi con aquisti di 10 mil e l`inter che prende Messi?Dolberg?hanno rifiutato 50 mil per lui ed e sempre una scomessa hahaha mai voi siete proprio vedove di Galliani hahahhaha
ma che video hai postato che prima era Caressa ora Mirabelli?????????


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Seconda...dal minuto 4.20


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ora ci fai vedere Caressa che parlava di Milan senza soldi con aquisti di 10 mil e l`inter che prende Messi?Dolberg?hanno rifiutato 50 mil per lui ed e sempre una scomessa hahaha mai voi siete proprio vedove di Galliani hahahhaha
> ma che video hai postato che prima era Caressa ora Mirabelli?????????


Calmati avevo sbagliato link. Riguarda il post.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh, dire che prenderai un profilo simile e poi ti presenti con Kalinic... non è mentire ma è sbagliare ualcosa a livello strategico o quantomeno comunicatio.
> Ma io non sto dicendo niente eh! Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa probabilmente. Che c'abbiamo provato ma non avevamo i soldi.
> Giusto?
> 
> Il che, però, non li salva dal fatto che abbiano sbagliato strategia sul mercato delle punte. Perché se bugiardi non sono stati (e NON lo sono stati), sono stati sicuramente dei pivelli.


Ma io non capisco, non è difficilissimo ricostruire i fatti eh,
Seguivamo dei profili importanti: 
Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, Kalinic.
Per ovvie ragioni i primi 3 erano i preferiti con Kalinic come alternativa data la difficoltà a trattare determinati giocatori.
Morata è saltato perchè si sperava di prenderlo per 60-65 milioni che era un prezzo già altissimo ed è andato al Chelsea per 80.
Ci siamo buttati su Belotti offrendo prima 50+gente, poi 60+gente, poi 65+ gente. Niente Cairo vuole 100 milioni.
Ci siamo rifiondati su Aubameyang e hanno sparato 100 milioni perché già hanno dovuto vendere Dembelè e vogliono tenere il giocatore. 
Quindi cosa doveva fare la società??? Spendere 100 milioni per forza per giocatori CHE NON LI VALGONO nella maniera più assoluta? 
Io non li avrei spesi 100 milioni me per Belotti ne per Aubameyang anche se li avessi avuti.
Quindi hanno deciso di prendere l alternativa ai 3, ed eccoci al nostro (ottimo) Nikola Kalinic.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovvio, se avessimo preso sia Belotti che Aubecoso, sicuramente ci sarebbe qualcuno scandalizzato per l'incompletezza della squadra in quanto manca CR7.


lasciali stare si esultano per 2 partite fate bene di Cutrone poi difendono Mauri e criticano Fassone...vedove di Galliani....poi Cutrone se si rivella un top player e un guadagno per il Milan..io tifo il Milan non Galliani o Fassone...


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Il terzo non è un video ma una dichiarazione all' ANSA datata 16 luglio 2017 delle 18.54.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovvio, se avessimo preso sia Belotti che Aubecoso, sicuramente ci sarebbe qualcuno scandalizzato per l'incompletezza della squadra in quanto manca CR7.



Non ho capito se hai aperto il topic per fare una guerra di religione o per valutare se effettivamente certe dichiarazioni sono state fatte. Nulla contro nessuno e massima fiducia e gratitudine verso la società ma certe cose era meglio evitare di dirle. Tutto qua.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco, non è difficilissimo ricostruire i fatti eh,
> Seguivamo dei profili importanti:
> Morata, Belotti, Aubameyang, Kalinic.
> Per ovvie ragioni i primi 3 erano i preferiti con Kalinic come alternativa data la difficoltà a trattare determinati giocatori.
> ...


per [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] e @TheRipper il mercato e facile facile hai speso 70 mil per Silva e Kalinic allora vai a prendere Sergio Chissachi o Edinson Chissadove per loro e come al football manager hahahaha non conta la volonta del giocatore non conta che forse il budget ha un limite non conta una squadra bella che crea il gioco non sono bastati anni e anni con il gioco brutto e aspetare che qualcono li in atacco ti risolve la partita per loro quell che conta e un bomber di 30 gol al anno poi se quei 30 gol li non ti portano nessun trofeo (vedi Icardi) questo non conta hahhaha
poi si alla fine al 31 agosto arriva per essempio Cavani voglio vederli dove si nascondono hahaha


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il terzo non è un video ma una dichiarazione all' ANSA datata 16 luglio 2017 delle 18.54.


e perche non ci fai vedere il video dove Fassone dice chiaramente chi si prende o un top player in atacco o piu giocatori???????????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il terzo non è un video ma una dichiarazione all' ANSA datata 16 luglio 2017 delle 18.54.



Stai postando dei video irrilevanti. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno sempre detto che erano interessati ai soliti profili e ad altri, non hanno mai detto che avrebbero portato a Milanello Aubameyang, Belotti e compagnia. Hanno detto che se ci fossero state le condizioni avrebbero completato l'affare, evidentemente le condizioni non si sono presentate.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

ma ci vuole tanto a dire che abbiamo trattato per alcuni top e non siamo riusciti a prenderli?
c'è da vergognarsi?
Lo hanno detto loro... mica noi...


> Fassone ha detto che deve decidere se prende un Top Player in atacco o piu giocatori per completare la squadra , adesso ha preso Kalinic questo vuol dire che arriva Keita e un centrocampista.ma scusa The Ripper tu e Krull siete vedove di Galliani ? perche sempre leggo che difendete giocatori come Mauri , Silva per voi e un bidone...ma siete Ruiu???????


 [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] ho sborrato 4 volte quando Galliani è andato via. E sono qui dal 2006 ed è al 2006 che lo voglio defunto. Anche quando la gente lo esaltaa per aver preso Ibra e poi Balotelli. Quindi calmati.
Mauri non me lo filo proprio veramente... ho commentato nel suo topic penso oggi per la prima volta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo...dal minuto 2.50 in poi:



Bravo bravissimo, finalmente dei "fatti" poi ognuno trae le sue conclusioni.

Per me Mirabelli non promette, parla di sondaggi e interessamenti,
si parla di eventuali effetti domino sul mercato.

Non esclude nulla, ma specifica chiaramente sempre alle condizioni del MIlan, e le condizioni del Milan sono il famoso bond da 50 M, 
che poi vediamo dai dati che ho riportato ieri sono esattamente l'impatto del mercato che abbiamo svolto sul bilancio.
Magari se avessimo piazzato bene Niang Bacca e altri esuberi sarebbe andata diversamente.
Ma ritengo infondata la voce per cui avevamo già pronti altri capitali che poi sono stati congelati.

A questo punto punto può essere lecito che qualcuno avesse preferito un altro genere di mercato, magari con il Gallo in più e un Bonucci/Biglia/Silva in meno, quelle sono valutazioni personali.

A me va benissimo così.
Ma parlare di delusione o falsi proclami assolutamente no.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma ci vuole tanto a dire che abbiamo trattato per alcuni top e non siamo riusciti a prenderli?
> c'è da vergognarsi?
> Lo hanno detto loro... mica noi...
> 
> ...


Io avrei "amazzato" Galliani solo per aver venduto il miglior difensore e ataccante del mondo per...60 mi...a quelli dell Psg che ti pagavano anche 200 per loro......


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma ci vuole tanto a dire che abbiamo trattato per alcuni top e non siamo riusciti a prenderli?
> c'è da vergognarsi?
> Lo hanno detto loro... mica noi...
> 
> ...



quella è la verita, abbiamo trattato quei nomi ma per un motivo o per un altro non sono stati presi, questo però è molto diverso da chi sostiene : "fassone e mirabelli ci hanno ingannato, hanno tirato fuori la storia dei top per vendere più abbonamenti, si sono comportati come galliani "


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e perche non ci fai vedere il video dove Fassone dice chiaramente chi si prende o un top player in atacco o piu giocatori???????????



Quello è relativo alla conferenza stampa di inizio stagione e come ho già scritto nella mia prima risposta è di quasi 2 mesi fa. Nel mezzo ci sono tantissime dichiarazioni dove viene detto ben altro. Ma tu non vuoi capire che non si sta facendo nessuna guerra di religione e continui a fare il talebano. Sono stati chiesti dei video dove vengono fatte queste dichiarazioni. Li ho postati e ho indicato l' intervista all' ansa incriminati MAI SMENTITA in nessun modo. Se però tu continui a dire cose ridondanti tipo "vi meritate Galliani" allora senza capire che si discute su eventuali dichiarazioni inopportune diventa inutile fare qualsiasi discorso con te


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Stai postando dei video irrilevanti. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno sempre detto che erano interessati ai soliti profili e ad altri, non hanno mai detto che avrebbero portato a Milanello Aubameyang, Belotti e compagnia. Hanno detto che se ci fossero state le condizioni avrebbero completato l'affare, evidentemente le condizioni non si sono presentate.



Quindi è rilevante solo la conferenza di 2 mesi fa? Scherziamo? Leggiti la dichiarazione all' ANSA che ho indicato qualche post fa cortesemente....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma ci vuole tanto a dire che abbiamo trattato per alcuni top e non siamo riusciti a prenderli?
> c'è da vergognarsi?



Non dirmi che questo non è stravolgere i fatti...
Certo che abbiamo trattato dei top, alcuni li abbiamo presi, Bonucci, Kessie, Biglia R. Rodríguez, altri no come Belotti,
fra l'altro Belotti e Aubecoso non gli ha presi nessuno, qualcosa vorrà pur dire, o no?

Devi sempre spiegare quando la società ci avrebbe mentito, almeno a parere di alcuni


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quello è relativo alla conferenza stampa di inizio stagione e come ho già scritto nella mia prima risposta è di quasi 2 mesi fa. Nel mezzo ci sono tantissime dichiarazioni dove viene detto ben altro. Ma tu non vuoi capire che non si sta facendo nessuna guerra di religione e continui a fare il talebano. Sono stati chiesti dei video dove vengono fatte queste dichiarazioni. Li ho postati e ho indicato l' intervista all' ansa incriminati MAI SMENTITA in nessun modo. Se però tu continui a dire cose ridondanti tipo "vi meritate Galliani" allora senza capire che si discute su eventuali dichiarazioni inopportune diventa inutile fare qualsiasi discorso con te


ok allora secondo te cosa si puo fare?riusciamo a salvarci ? andiamo in fallimento?cosa succedera?tu hai visto questa stagione giocare il Milan quello titolare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi è rilevante solo la conferenza di 2 mesi fa? Scherziamo? Leggiti la dichiarazione all' ANSA che ho indicato qualche post fa cortesemente....



Di quale conferenza parli? Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi da giorni ormai. 
Se parli della conferenza in cui dissero che avrebbero riflettuto se acquistare un "top" spendendo tutto il budget o acquistare più giocatori, evidentemente hanno fatto le loro scelte.
I tuoi video da te postati per dar manforte alle tue convinzioni hanno sortito l'effetto contrario, cioè hanno smentito quello che vai scrivendo fino alla nausea. 
Hanno provato a comprare i Belotti/Aubameyang e compagnia ma, viste le pretese dei loro club di appartenenza, hanno deciso di agire diversamente.
Tra tutti i video postati non ho mai sentito dichiarazioni in cui hanno assicurato che avrebbero sicuramente preso un top, hanno sempre detto che stavano visionando e "attenzionando" questi profili e che se ci fosse stata l'occasione avrebbero affondato il colpo.
L'occasione non c'è stata, direi di passare oltre e di non scrivere a ogni post le stesse identiche cose.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bravo bravissimo, finalmente dei "fatti" poi ognuno trae le sue conclusioni.
> 
> Per me Mirabelli non promette, parla di sondaggi e interessamenti,
> si parla di eventuali effetti domino sul mercato.
> ...



Allora non ci capiamo. Non fai nomi continuamente sapendo i prezzi di certi giocatori se poi non li puoi prendere. Si tratta di ammettere che la comunicazione è sbagliata. Tutto qua. Molto semplice. Soprattutto perché di queste dichiarazioni ce ne sono almeno una decina. Come ti ha scritto @TheRipper di alcune di queste non ci sono video perché sono fatte alla stampa ma non sono mai state smentite come quella all' ANSA che ho riportato qualche post fa. Ora...un conto se fosse una battuta fatta una volta...ma qua le dichiarazioni sono molteplici...ci siamo capiti spero


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora non ci capiamo. Non fai nomi continuamente sapendo i prezzi di certi giocatori se poi non li puoi prendere. Si tratta di ammettere che la comunicazione è sbagliata. Tutto qua. Molto semplice. Soprattutto perché di queste dichiarazioni ce ne sono almeno una decina. Come ti ha scritto @TheRipper di alcune di queste non ci sono video perché sono fatte alla stampa ma non sono mai state smentite come quella all' ANSA che ho riportato qualche post fa. Ora...un conto se fosse una battuta fatta una volta...ma qua le dichiarazioni sono molteplici...ci siamo capiti spero


Ti facccio una domanda semplice : e finito il mercato????????????? gli interisti ancora aspetano Radja e tu non puoi avere un po di fiduccia in questa dirigenza????????


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ok allora secondo te cosa si puo fare?riusciamo a salvarci ? andiamo in fallimento?cosa succedera?tu hai visto questa stagione giocare il Milan quello titolare?



Ce la fai a capire o no che si sta discutendo su dichiarazioni? Quando mai ho detto che non sono contento di ciò che è stato fatto? Ho solo detto che alcune dichiarazioni era meglio evitarle. Ma tu non VUOI capire. Vuoi solo sentirti dire "hai ragione". Quindi hai ragione


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non dirmi che questo non è stravolgere i fatti...
> Certo che abbiamo trattato dei top, alcuni li abbiamo presi, Bonucci, Kessie, Biglia R. Rodríguez, altri no come Belotti,
> fra l'altro Belotti e Aubecoso non gli ha presi nessuno, qualcosa vorrà pur dire, o no?
> 
> Devi sempre spiegare quando la società ci avrebbe mentito, almeno a parere di alcuni



stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma non te ne sei accorto
questo perché non leggi quello che scrivo... 
Sto dicendo che abbiamo provato per i big (e lo hanno DICHIARATO) ma non siamo riusciti.
Non c'è nessuna bugia, resta però un po' la brutta figura.

Sono giorni che dico che ad essere sbagliata è stata la strategia.
Per me Fassone e Mirabelli sono stati trasparenti e limpidi. Forse anche troppo (i nomi dei big dovevano tenerseli per sé... compreso quello di Belotti... soprattutto quello di Belotti.. infatti, guarda caso, quando Cairo ha chiuso definitivamente per Belotti abbiamo cambiato modo di parlare, modo di agire...). Credo che [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] (con cui mi sono trovato più di una volta a "litigare") intenda questo.

Però per me l'errore strategico è stato fatto. E' innegabile.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ti facccio una domanda semplice : e finito il mercato????????????? gli interisti ancora aspetano Radja e tu non puoi avere un po di fiduccia in questa dirigenza????????



Niente. Non vuoi capire.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2017)

Credo che siamo un po' tutti delusi da questa ultima fase di calciomercato. Dopo Bonucci e Biglia ci aspettavamo qualche bel colpo, così non è stato. Il top in attacco non è arrivato e F&M avevano fatto grandi nomi, poi ci siamo dovuti accontentare di Kalinic.
Il fatto è che dopo aver speso 200M (anche se non tutti quest'anno) non siamo ancora così sicuri di raggiungere la Champions.
Poi sia chiaro, il mercato che hanno fatto F&M è ottimo, il miglioramento è nettissimo, ma mancano ancora 2 tasselli


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

Montella lo sta dicendo in tutte le maniere che vuole un altro attaccante, evidentemente non si fida pienamente delle 2 scommesse, cosa ampiamente condivisibile, una squadra che ambisce a livelli alti non può avere un attacco così scandaloso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora non ci capiamo. Non fai nomi continuamente sapendo i prezzi di certi giocatori se poi non li puoi prendere. Si tratta di ammettere che la comunicazione è sbagliata. Tutto qua. Molto semplice. Soprattutto perché di queste dichiarazioni ce ne sono almeno una decina. Come ti ha scritto @TheRipper di alcune di queste non ci sono video perché sono fatte alla stampa ma non sono mai state smentite come quella all' ANSA che ho riportato qualche post fa. Ora...un conto se fosse una battuta fatta una volta...ma qua le dichiarazioni sono molteplici...ci siamo capiti spero



non credo sia problema del costo del cartellino quello più o meno si conosce, credo che a frenare l'acquisto di aube siano state le richieste esagerate del padre (conoscendolo quello avrà chiesto di trovare un posto di lavoro pure a willy e catilina ). Questo per essere chiari non è successo solo a noi, vedi l'inter con emre mor, accordo trovato tra i club e col giocatore e poi al momento finale si presenta il procuratore a reclamare la polpetta.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di quale conferenza parli? Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi da giorni ormai.
> Se parli della conferenza in cui dissero che avrebbero riflettuto se acquistare un "top" spendendo tutto il budget o acquistare più giocatori, evidentemente hanno fatto le loro scelte.
> I tuoi video da te postati per dar manforte alle tue convinzioni hanno sortito l'effetto contrario, cioè hanno smentito quello che vai scrivendo fino alla nausea.
> Hanno provato a comprare i Belotti/Aubameyang e compagnia ma, viste le pretese dei loro club di appartenenza, hanno deciso di agire diversamente.
> ...



Allora...per capirci una volta per tutte. Se tu vuoi prendere un giocatore ma non hai le risorse per farlo nessuno ti farà mai una colpa di questo. Il discorso è che queste dichiarazioni sono parecchie. E mai dicono..."non possiamo prenderli perché costano troppo" oppure "non possiamo prenderli perché sono incedibili". E' tutto un "li seguiamo" ...."siamo interessati" eccetera. Ora....non mi sembra complicato da capire che sto solo dicendo che certe dichiarazioni sarebbe stato meglio evitarle...proprio perché se tu fai certi nomi alimenti speranze. Se però poi questi nomi non arrivano è chiaro che qualcuno si sente deluso. E quel qualcuno NON SONO IO. Io ho fatto l' abbonamento al day one. Io c'ero a Milan-Craiova. Io c' ero a Milan-Skendija. Io ho comprato 2 maglie originali di Conti. Puoi dire lo stesso anche tu? Ti sembra che uno che schifa questa società o si sente deluso spende oltre 700 euro per ringraziarla?


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non credo sia problema del costo del cartellino quello più o meno si conosce, credo che a frenare l'acquisto di aube siano state le richieste esagerate del padre (conoscendolo quello avrà chiesto di trovare un posto di lavoro pure a willy e catilina). Questo per essere chiari non è successo solo a noi, vedi l'inter con emre mor, accordo trovato tra i club e col giocatore e poi al momento finale si presenta il procuratore a reclamare la polpetta.



Non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia il problema. Ho solo detto che alcune dichiarazioni era meglio evitarle. NOn so più come scriverla sta cosa...sembra che lo scriva in arabo.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma non te ne sei accorto
> questo perché non leggi quello che scrivo...
> Sto dicendo che abbiamo provato per i big (e lo hanno DICHIARATO) ma non siamo riusciti.
> Non c'è nessuna bugia, resta però un po' la brutta figura.
> ...


perche secondo te Belotti e un BIG?ma scherziamo??????Cutrone se gioca cosi il Belotti e gia in casa da ora altro che 100 mil.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Montella lo sta dicendo in tutte le maniere che vuole un altro attaccante, evidentemente non si fida pienamente delle 2 scommesse, cosa ampiamente condivisibile, una squadra che ambisce a livelli alti non può avere un attacco così scandaloso


Così sono capaci tutti.
Fuori i nomi, e non quelli di Belotti o gente simile i cui club vogliono 100 milioni e passa, anzi ora chiederebbero di più viste le recenti scandalose operazioni di mercato di Neymar, Dembele e Mbappè. Idem per gente come Diego Costa, che ci ha snobbato perchè vuole andare all'Atletico o lo stesso Morata dopo le sue parole dopo la finale di Cardiff.
Dopo aver speso più di 200 milioni di euro, quale nome di un attaccante *FATTIBILE* e di sicuro affidamento avresti comprato?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> perche secondo te Belotti e un BIG?ma scherziamo??????Cutrone se gioca cosi il Belotti e gia in casa da ora altro che 100 mil.



ti metto in firma e ne riparliamo tra qualche mese


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ma non te ne sei accorto
> questo perché non leggi quello che scrivo...
> Sto dicendo che abbiamo provato per i big (e lo hanno DICHIARATO) ma non siamo riusciti.
> Non c'è nessuna bugia, resta però un po' la brutta figura.
> ...



Possiamo anche discutere su errori di strategia, ci mancherebbe, magari anche di obiettivi non raggiunti,
ma in un mercato le trovo cose di routine,

Il sunto finale è che ci troviamo comunque di fronte a un mercato faraonico, insperato ai più, 
occorre anche far parlare il campo, ma sulla carta estremamente razionale, eppure in questi giorni
abbiamo letto post di gente che parlava di tradimento e vergogna,
lo trovi corretto? a me pare una pugnalata alla buona volontà mostrata dalla nuova dirigenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre detto che quei nomi erano al vaglio, che c'erano altri nomi... ma che in ogni caso avremmo preso un top nel ruolo.
> L'ha detto eccome.



Si ma hanno sempre detto anche che Kalinic per loro è un top..
Io francamente non mi sento ne preso in giro ne illuso..

Se dopo un estate così riusciamo davvero a lamentarci di qualcosa siamo veramente incontentabili...

Perché se dobbiamo essere onesti allora dobbiamo anche ammettere che Fassone ha SEMPRE detto che l'obbiettivo è andare in Champions (quindi obbiettivo da 4° posto in SU) ma ha perfino aggiunto che se per caso non si riesce ad entrarci esiste un piano B

Perché invece sento i tifosi parlare di top player per lottare per lo scudetto?

No perché davvero se vogliamo dire che in serie A senza Aubameyang non si arriva 4° quando un anno fa 4° è arrivata L'Atalanta con Petagna....ma che scherziamo?


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora...per capirci una volta per tutte. Se tu vuoi prendere un giocatore ma non hai le risorse per farlo nessuno ti farà mai una colpa di questo. Il discorso è che queste dichiarazioni sono parecchie. E mai dicono..."non possiamo prenderli perché costano troppo" oppure "non possiamo prenderli perché sono incedibili". E' tutto un "li seguiamo" ...."siamo interessati" eccetera. Ora....non mi sembra complicato da capire che sto solo dicendo che certe dichiarazioni sarebbe stato meglio evitarle...proprio perché se tu fai certi nomi alimenti speranze. Se però poi questi nomi non arrivano è chiaro che qualcuno si sente deluso. E quel qualcuno NON SONO IO. Io ho fatto l' abbonamento al day one. Io c'ero a Milan-Craiova. Io c' ero a Milan-Skendija. Io ho comprato 2 maglie originali di Conti. Puoi dire lo stesso anche tu? Ti sembra che uno che schifa questa società o si sente deluso spende oltre 700 euro per ringraziarla?


adesso ho capito anche io il tuo punto di vista pero se tratti un giocatore non vuol dire che se non lo prendi non hai le risorse ci sono anche altre cose tipo Costa vuole solo il Madrid tipo padre di PEA che forse vuole 40 mil di comissioni quello non vuol dire che non hai i soldi ma che non ti sembra giusto spenderli cosi , se FM hanno fatto una brutta figura allora l`inter che parlava di Vidal Di Maria Radja ??????????? e neanche non hanno provato a prenderli per non dire che si son messi a fare gli abonamenti prima del inizio campagna aquisti...))


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia il problema. Ho solo detto che alcune dichiarazioni era meglio evitarle. NOn so più come scriverla sta cosa...sembra che lo scriva in arabo.



ok, pero se tu quello che diceva che fassone e mirabelli hanno tirato la storia dei top per vendere piu abbonamenti e quindi che si fossero comportati in modo gallianesco o ricordo male? io ti sto solo dicendo che l'intervista rispecchia il momento, se fassone e mirabelli hanno un accordo di massima con giocatore e club e qualche giornalista chiede: "state prendendo aube?" mi sembra normale che risponda facendo capire che si trovino a buon punto, poi se all'ultimo subentra qualche intoppo (tipo richiesta insensata da parte del procuratore) all'intervista successiva è normale cambiare registro come appunto è poi accaduto.
Quello che contesto è che ritenete che fassone e mirabelli abbiano tirato fuori la storia del top per prendere in giro i tifosi e far aumentare gli abbonamenti


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche discutere su errori di strategia, ci mancherebbe, magari anche di obiettivi non raggiunti,
> ma in un mercato le trovo cose di routine,
> 
> Il sunto finale è che ci troviamo comunque di fronte a un mercato faraonico, insperato ai più,
> ...


Amico mio...come faccio a non essere d' accordo? Come ho detto sopra...ci ho speso 700 euro talmente tanto sono d' accordo...ti pare che non sia contento?


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ti metto in firma e ne riparliamo tra qualche mese


ho detto se Cutrone continua cosi , poi ne parliamo anche l`anno prossimo e mi fai vedere la fila di squadre estere pronte a spendere 100+ per Belotti ok ?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora...per capirci una volta per tutte. Se tu vuoi prendere un giocatore ma non hai le risorse per farlo nessuno ti farà mai una colpa di questo. Il discorso è che queste dichiarazioni sono parecchie. E mai dicono..."non possiamo prenderli perché costano troppo" oppure "non possiamo prenderli perché sono incedibili". E' tutto un "li seguiamo" ...."siamo interessati" eccetera. Ora....non mi sembra complicato da capire che sto solo dicendo che certe dichiarazioni sarebbe stato meglio evitarle...proprio perché se tu fai certi nomi alimenti speranze. Se però poi questi nomi non arrivano è chiaro che qualcuno si sente deluso. E quel qualcuno NON SONO IO. Io ho fatto l' abbonamento al day one. Io c'ero a Milan-Craiova. Io c' ero a Milan-Skendija. Io ho comprato 2 maglie originali di Conti. Puoi dire lo stesso anche tu? Ti sembra che uno che schifa questa società o si sente deluso spende oltre 700 euro per ringraziarla?



Più che altro quello che vorrei capire io è dove sono finiti questi soldi che erano pronti per un top.. Almeno 60 milioni ci dovrebbero essere o sbaglio?


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ok, pero se tu quello che diceva che fassone e mirabelli hanno tirato la storia dei top per vendere piu abbonamenti e quindi che si fossero comportati in modo gallianesco o ricordo male? io ti sto solo dicendo che l'intervista rispecchia il momento, se fassone e mirabelli hanno un accordo di massima con giocatore e club e qualche giornalista chiede: "state prendendo aube?" mi sembra normale che risponda facendo capire che si trovino a buon punto, poi se all'ultimo subentra qualche intoppo (tipo richiesta insensata da parte del procuratore) all'intervista successiva è normale cambiare registro come appunto è poi accaduto.
> Quello che contesto è che ritenete che fassone e mirabelli abbiano tirato fuori la storia del top per prendere in giro i tifosi e far aumentare gli abbonamenti



Si questo si. Ho scritto che alcune cose mi sono sembrate furbette per tirare sugli abbonamenti....Anche il fatto di non aprire i terzi anelli contro Craiova e Skendija fino a che non si sarebbero riempiti i secondi e i primi non l' ho trovato giusto. Sono cose che non è che mi abbiano lasciato indifferente...nonostante questo come ho detto ho speso 700 euro per il milan in questo mese. Quanti possono dire di aver fatto altrettanto?


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Così sono capaci tutti.
> Fuori i nomi, e non quelli di Belotti o gente simile i cui club vogliono 100 milioni e passa, anzi ora chiederebbero di più viste le recenti scandalose operazioni di mercato di Neymar, Dembele e Mbappè. Idem per gente come Diego Costa, che ci ha snobbato perchè vuole andare all'Atletico o lo stesso Morata dopo le sue parole dopo la finale di Cardiff.
> Dopo aver speso più di 200 milioni di euro, quale nome di un attaccante *FATTIBILE* e di sicuro affidamento avresti comprato?



Ma Silva non era nei piani, 40 milioni spesi (per uno che ancora non si capisce cos'è, se un bidone o un fuoriclasse) + il resto prendevi la sicurezza Aubameyang e non ti ritrovavi con i problemi ora in attacco, poi Cutrone non era in previsione, quindi, rimanevamo con 2 attaccanti? Hanno gestito il reparto d'attacco alla ***** di cane rischiando di vanificare tutta la grande campagna acquisti negli altri ruoli, cosa che sarebbe imperdonabile e anche Montella comincia ad avere la faccia tirata quando si parla di attaccanti.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche discutere su errori di strategia, ci mancherebbe, magari anche di obiettivi non raggiunti,
> ma in un mercato le trovo cose di routine,
> 
> Il sunto finale è che ci troviamo comunque di fronte a un mercato faraonico, insperato ai più,
> ...



chi dice robe del genere probabilmente non è manco milanista
lascia stare

l'errore di strategia per me è molto grave. però *anche alcune dichiarazioni fanno parte di questo errore*. ad esempio quando cairo si è infuriato col milan perché avevamo parlato pubblicamente di interessamento per belotti... Errore da pivelli. Probabilmente anche la dichiarazione pubblica "Eravamo su Keita ma quando abbiamo capito come era gestito abbiamo mollato" ha chiuso definitivamente la porta all'arrivo del giocatore.

Vabbé... è andata così
L'anno prossimo sarà ancora più dura secondo me.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Amico mio...come faccio a non essere d' accordo? Come ho detto sopra...ci ho speso 700 euro talmente tanto sono d' accordo...ti pare che non sia contento?



Forza Milan, sempre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora...per capirci una volta per tutte. Se tu vuoi prendere un giocatore ma non hai le risorse per farlo nessuno ti farà mai una colpa di questo. Il discorso è che queste dichiarazioni sono parecchie. E mai dicono..."non possiamo prenderli perché costano troppo" oppure "non possiamo prenderli perché sono incedibili". E' tutto un "li seguiamo" ...."siamo interessati" eccetera. Ora....non mi sembra complicato da capire che sto solo dicendo che certe dichiarazioni sarebbe stato meglio evitarle...proprio perché se tu fai certi nomi alimenti speranze. Se però poi questi nomi non arrivano è chiaro che qualcuno si sente deluso. E quel qualcuno NON SONO IO. Io ho fatto l' abbonamento al day one. Io c'ero a Milan-Craiova. Io c' ero a Milan-Skendija. Io ho comprato 2 maglie originali di Conti. Puoi dire lo stesso anche tu? Ti sembra che uno che schifa questa società o si sente deluso spende oltre 700 euro per ringraziarla?



Ma che c'entrano le magliette comprate o le presenze allo stadio? Pensavo che stessimo discutendo delle dichiarazioni della dirigenza.
I nostri dirigenti, a domande precise e incalzanti dei giornalisti in piena fase di mercato, hanno sempre detto che se ci fossero le possibilità avrebbero provato ad acquistare questi giocatori. Evidentemente la loro volontà era quella di fare dei tentativi per convincere i loro club di appartenenza, come le offerte a Cairo sempre rifiutate o le presenze allo stadio per visionare Aubameyang. Non ci vedo nulla di così scandaloso nell'aver detto che questi giocatori erano visionati e che ci avrebbero provato, evidentemente non c'erano i presupposti per concludere le trattative con dei folli come Cairo o con squadre come il Dortmund.
Cioè non capisco dove vuoi arrivare, avresti preferito sentir dire che i nomi fatti fossero irrealizzabili e che fossero solo fantasie di mercato? E perchè mai? Sapevano tutti del nostro interessamento, tant'è che a Cairo sono pure arrivate offerte ufficiali, perchè mentire dichiarando che questi giocatori fossero irrealizzabili per poi andare a fare offerte ufficiali facendo la figura del mentitore seriale?
Non hanno MAI E POI MAI detto che sarebbero sicuramente arrivati a Milanello questi top, hanno semplicemente detto che erano visionati e basta. Non capisco cosa ci sia di così scandaloso, onestamente se a fine mercato dovessero arrivare un paio di giocatori buoni nei ruoli del campo dove siamo scoperti invece di spendere tutto per un Belotti, sarei molto più soddisfatto.
Compri Belotti a 100 milioni e poi? Giochi con Abate e Antonelli sulle fasce? Rimani con Montolivo titolare?
Il budget non è illimitato purtroppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2017)

Fassone ha fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto il signor Marotta agli inizi.. vi ricordate? I vari Suarez Aguero e co? Per poi ritrovarsi con WCinic e Matri in avanti..

Più o meno la stessa nostra situazione.

Se non sei sicuro di prendere certi tipi di giocatori, basta dire "sentite oh le possibilità sono poche ci proveremo. L'anno prossimo magari le cose cambiano" ..

Io all'inizio me lo sentivo che ci saremmo trovati il Kalinic di turno.. però Fassone a furia di dire fesserie, mi sono messo a correre dietro e ora ci rimango male. 

Poi a me di Fassone e Mirabelli non frega nulla. Bisogna fare la statua solo al signor Youngh li che nonostante 1000 difficolta, quest'anno ha messo la bellezza di 250 mln per il mercato. Cifra che non mi sarei immaginato. Poi una parta sono stati spesi bene (Bonucci, Conti Rodriguez Musacchio il turco Kessie che mi ha sorpreso, con il senno poi) Questi sono i nomi che io reputo di grande intelligenza. Altri invece senza logica. Parlo del MOdello portoghese pagato 40 mln per fare un favore a Mendes ( Vediamo ora che ci porta la prossima estate e non solo le sue sole) i 25 per Kalinic l'acquisto di Borini  ed Biglia si sarà bello ma sempre rotto. Praticamente si rischia di andare in giro cn Montolivo per mezza stagione, dopo aver speso 250 mln mi aspetto uno fisso titolare a centrocampo che giochi 50 partite su 50 integro fisicamente..


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ho detto se Cutrone continua cosi , poi ne parliamo anche l`anno prossimo e mi fai vedere la fila di squadre estere pronte a spendere 100+ per Belotti ok ?



tranquillo, sei in firma. copia/incolla di quello che hai scritto. non ho alterato nulla 

p.s. la banalità di quello che hai scritto poi imbarazzante. "Se Cutrone continua così"... beh grazie, fa un gol a partita! (poi tralasciamo che staimo parlando di squadre da serie B, se non bassa serie B).
Oh wait! Ma André SIlva? Tu non eri del #teamAndréSilva ? Non mi hai attaccato per aver detto che in questo momento Adré Silva deve fare la panchina a Cutrone? Mò addirittura Cutrone RISCHIA di essere meglio di Belotti? Fai pace con te stesso, fratello.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> adesso ho capito anche io il tuo punto di vista pero se tratti un giocatore non vuol dire che se non lo prendi non hai le risorse ci sono anche altre cose tipo Costa vuole solo il Madrid tipo padre di PEA che forse vuole 40 mil di comissioni quello non vuol dire che non hai i soldi ma che non ti sembra giusto spenderli cosi , se FM hanno fatto una brutta figura allora l`inter che parlava di Vidal Di Maria Radja ??????????? e neanche non hanno provato a prenderli per non dire che si son messi a fare gli abonamenti prima del inizio campagna aquisti...))


E' precisamente quello che sto dicendo...La comunicazione inter su quei giocatori è stata simile a alla nostra su altri giocatori...ossia dichiarazioni su interessamenti eccetera...e i nati dopo e male ci hanno marciato sopra al coro lapotenzadisuning...e noi li abbiamo perculati per questa cosa....ora sono loro che ci perculano per aver sperato in certi nomi....tutto qua


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Si ma hanno sempre detto anche che Kalinic per loro è un top..*
> Io francamente non mi sento ne preso in giro ne illuso..
> 
> Se dopo un estate così riusciamo davvero a lamentarci di qualcosa siamo veramente incontentabili...
> ...



questa non l'ho letta. se l'hanno detto allora sì che è una presa per i fondelli bella e buona!
davvero l'hanno detto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chi dice robe del genere probabilmente non è manco milanista
> lascia stare
> 
> l'errore di strategia per me è molto grave. però *anche alcune dichiarazioni fanno parte di questo errore*. ad esempio quando cairo si è infuriato col milan perché avevamo parlato pubblicamente di interessamento per belotti... Errore da pivelli. Probabilmente anche la dichiarazione pubblica "Eravamo su Keita ma quando abbiamo capito come era gestito abbiamo mollato" ha chiuso definitivamente la porta all'arrivo del giocatore.
> ...



Mirabelli è anche alla sua prima esperienza in un ruolo così pubblico,

è un ottimo tecnico, migliorerà anche sotto l'aspetto mediatico

del resto qualcosina gli è anche sfuggita durante la presentazione di Kalinic, 
è un libro aperto, deve imparare a giocare a poker


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2017)

Mercato faraonico per quantita di soldi spesi : senza dubbio.
Strategia di comunicazione sul top in avanti : zero assoluto.
Strategia di comunicazione su tutto il resto : perfetto.

Non si puo dire che hanno sbagliato a parlare cosi, a fare nomi ?
Non e che se tutto il resto e perfetto allora facciamo finta di nulla anche per questo.
E come se Sheva avesse segnato 30 gol e sbagliato un gol a porta vuota.
Non si puo dire che ha sbagliato ?
Non dico che si deve dire che Sheva sia scarso, dico solo che possiamo sottolineare quel sbaglio ! (che poi tutti sbagliano, da quelli del Real fino a quelli del Crotone).

Ma per certi utenti se inizi a dire che la coppia Fassone-Mirabelli ha sbagliato su qualcosa vieni etichettato come "una vedova", un viziato, un interista, o non so cos'altro...

E basta !


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entrano le magliette comprate o le presenze allo stadio? Pensavo che stessimo discutendo delle dichiarazioni della dirigenza.
> I nostri dirigenti, a domande precise e incalzanti dei giornalisti in piena fase di mercato, hanno sempre detto che se ci fossero le possibilità avrebbero provato ad acquistare questi giocatori. Evidentemente la loro volontà era quella di fare dei tentativi per convincere i loro club di appartenenza, come le offerte a Cairo sempre rifiutate o le presenze allo stadio per visionare Aubameyang. Non ci vedo nulla di così scandaloso nell'aver detto che questi giocatori erano visionati e che ci avrebbero provato, evidentemente non c'erano i presupposti per concludere le trattative con dei folli come Cairo o con squadre come il Dortmund.
> Cioè non capisco dove vuoi arrivare, avresti preferito sentir dire che i nomi fatti fossero irrealizzabili e che fossero solo fantasie di mercato? E perchè mai? Sapevano tutti del nostro interessamento, tant'è che a Cairo sono pure arrivate offerte ufficiali, perchè mentire dichiarando che questi giocatori fossero irrealizzabili per poi andare a fare offerte ufficiali facendo la figura del mentitore seriale?
> Non hanno MAI E POI MAI detto che sarebbero sicuramente arrivati a Milanello questi top, hanno semplicemente detto che erano visionati e basta. Non capisco cosa ci sia di così scandaloso, onestamente se a fine mercato dovessero arrivare un paio di giocatori buoni nei ruoli del campo dove siamo scoperti invece di spendere tutto per un Belotti, sarei molto più soddisfatto.
> ...



Prima mi devo difendere dalla tua accusa di "essere contro questa società" e ora ti devo ribadire per la 235898665 volta che discuto l' opportunità di alcune dichiarazioni. Ma se anche tu vuoi solo e soltanto sentirti dire "hai ragione" allora dico anche a te "hai ragione". così siamo tutti felici e contenti. Invece io mi permetto di dire che se un giornalista ti fa un nome e tu non sei certo di poterlo prendere è meglio (forse) dire che non è possibile perché i costi sono eccessivi...invece in tutte queste interviste si lascia sempre na porta aperta alimentando speranze. Ma è stucchevole continuare a ripeterti che non ce l' ho con la società...tanto qualunque cosa uno ti dice a te non va bene quindi trovo inutile continuare a ripetere sempre le stessse cose

Grazie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mercato faraonico per quantita di soldi spesi : senza dubbio.
> Strategia di comunicazione sul top in avanti : zero assoluto.
> Strategia di comunicazione su tutto il resto : perfetto.
> 
> ...



No, semplicemente per te e altri hanno sbagliato, per me e forse qualcun altro no.
Non è voler difendere la dirigenza a tutti i costi, sono solo opinioni.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> No, semplicemente per te e altri hanno sbagliato, per me e forse qualcun altro no.
> Non è voler difendere la dirigenza a tutti i costi, sono solo opinioni.



ok però manco si può andare da chi critica e dire "eeeeh sei una vedovaaah di Gallianiiihh", cosa che buffamente è stata detta anche a me oggi 
se vale l'opinione di chi dice "è tutto perfetto e bellissimo", vale anche quella di chi dice "tutto bello, però quest'ultima cosa..."


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> questa non l'ho letta. se l'hanno detto allora sì che è una presa per i fondelli bella e buona!
> davvero l'hanno detto?



Hanno dichiarato non ricordo bene quando che Kalinic non sarebbe affatto una seconda scelta ma sul livello degli altri, dipendeva da vari aspetti ma comunque non sarebbe stato un ripiego..

Logico che era una gentilezza verso il giocatore..come quella di dire che A. Donnarumma è stato preso per motivi anche tecnici quando invece fa la riserva perfino di Storari che è in prepensionamento....

A proposito, come portiere di riserva siamo messi male forte..tra Gabriel, Storari e Donnarumma Scadent non ne facciamo uno di buono...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

1) Adoro la nuova Dirigenza
2) credo nella proprietà
3) mi piace tanto il mercato fatto.
4) Sono fan assoluto di Nikola Kalinic.

ma al 20 luglio , preso Biglia si fanno dichiarazioni del tipo "il meglio deve ancora venire", da allora arriva solo Kalinic .Anche se a metà agosto arriva un ulteriore bond di 30M dedicato al mercato.

Qulcosa è successo.

1) Non sono riusciti a fare mercato in uscita?
2) Hanno revisionato il budget al ribasso?
3) Si aspettavano prezzi più bassi ad agosto e Neymar ha mandato tutto a donne di facili costumi?

Resta il fatto che abbiamo due buchi evidenti in rosa su cui TUTTI concordiamo: 
a) Un'ala sinistra da oltre 10 gol
b) una mezz'ala che dia il cambio a Kessie.

poi su altri ci sono opinioni diverse, ma su questo TUTTI concordiamo.

Perchè non tappano i buchi?

Mah!
vedremo il 31 Agosto.


----------



## ultràinside (25 Agosto 2017)

Credo che non ci sia un solo tifoso milanista, che possa ritenersi insoddisfatto di questa nuova società/dirigenza 

Detto questo, il discorso top player, le relative dichiarazioni, facevano pensare che poteva arrivare? Si, per me si.
Ok, non ci siamo riusciti, va bene uguale.
La 7 era li per Kalinic? Penso di no


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno dichiarato non ricordo bene quando che Kalinic non sarebbe affatto una seconda scelta ma sul livello degli altri, dipendeva da vari aspetti ma comunque non sarebbe stato un ripiego..
> 
> *Logico che era una gentilezza verso il giocatore*..come quella di dire che A. Donnarumma è stato preso per motivi anche tecnici quando invece fa la riserva perfino di Storari che è in prepensionamento....
> 
> A proposito, come portiere di riserva siamo messi male forte..tra Gabriel, Storari e Donnarumma Scadent non ne facciamo uno di buono...



intendiamola così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Prima mi devo difendere dalla tua accusa di "essere contro questa società" e ora ti devo ribadire per la 235898665 volta che discuto l' opportunità di alcune dichiarazioni. Ma se anche tu vuoi solo e soltanto sentirti dire "hai ragione" allora dico anche a te "hai ragione". così siamo tutti felici e contenti. Invece io mi permetto di dire che se un giornalista ti fa un nome e tu non sei certo di poterlo prendere è meglio (forse) dire che non è possibile perché i costi sono eccessivi...invece in tutte queste interviste si lascia sempre na porta aperta alimentando speranze. Ma è stucchevole continuare a ripeterti che non ce l' ho con la società...tanto qualunque cosa uno ti dice a te non va bene quindi trovo inutile continuare a ripetere sempre le stessse cose
> 
> Grazie



Ma chi ti ha mai detto che tu vai contro perchè ce l'hai con la dirigenza? Trovami la frase in cui ti ho accusato di essere uno che va contro la dirigenza.
Ho detto, in sintesi, che per me non hanno fatto nulla di male a dichiarare il loro (palese a tutti) interessamento per certi giocatori, arrivando a fare offerte UFFICIALI ad alcuni di questi club. I club hanno rifiutato? Pazienza, il prossimo anno, si spera con la qualificazione in Champions in tasca, saremo più appetibili per certi giocatori e con il gruzzolo che ci garantisce la qualificazione sarà più semplice imbastire queste trattative. Onestamente preferisco queste dichiarazioni limpide e oneste, invece delle solite idiozie come "Vedremo" o "Arrivederci, Arrivederci", o "Non confermo ne smentisco".
Smettila di fare la vittima, figurati se mi metto a insultare chi la pensa diversamente da me etichettandolo come il Ruiu di turno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fassone ha fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto il signor Marotta agli inizi.. vi ricordate? I vari Suarez Aguero e co? Per poi ritrovarsi con WCinic e Matri in avanti..
> 
> Più o meno la stessa nostra situazione.
> 
> ...



Direi che i giudizi sul mercato possono essere condivisi, i dubbi maggiori riguardano giustamente Biglia per integrità, SIlva per adattamento e KAlinic speriamo che faccia un ulteriore salto di qualità come finalizzatore, oppure se resta il giocatore della Fiore si poteva evitare.
Su Borini non sono d'accordo, utile comprimario, duttile e atleticamente superdotato, pagato due banane, può starci, credo che potremmo ricavarci anche una plusvalenza in futuro.


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

Ricapitolando:

- Silva non era previsto (non si capisce ancora cos'è)
- Cutrone non era previsto, mezza sorpresa
- Kalinic doveva essere uno che completava un attacco e Mirabelli con quelle dichiarazioni lo ha confermato, praticamente come dirgli: ora sei tu purtroppo la prima scelta e vedi di far bene e Montella che fra i denti comincia a frignare.....e ha ragione...

Ergo, strategia del reparto d'attacco da voto 5 massimo 6 per la stima sul resto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 1) Adoro la nuova Dirigenza
> 2) credo nella proprietà
> 3) mi piace tanto il mercato fatto.
> 4) Sono fan assoluto di Nikola Kalinic.
> ...



Esatto. Quello che interessa capire è cosa è andato storto. E' questa la preoccupazione di molti. Sinceramente, per me, per questa stagione la rosa attuale può anche andare bene. Quello che preoccupa è il futuro, perché l'anno prossimo scordiamoci di fare questo mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mercato faraonico per quantita di soldi spesi : senza dubbio.
> Strategia di comunicazione sul top in avanti : zero assoluto.
> Strategia di comunicazione su tutto il resto : perfetto.
> 
> ...



è in entrambi i sensi , ci sono altri utenti che hanno urlato indignati alla polpetta per borini e silva, altri hanno detto che la storia del top è stato messa in giro per illudere tifosi e spingerli ad abbonarsi . Ho sempre sostenuto la linea che la critica sia sacrosanta ma la critica isterica sia quanto meno fuori luogo dopo il mercato e la trasparenza comunicativa della dirigenza


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti ha mai detto che tu vai contro perchè ce l'hai con la dirigenza? Trovami la frase in cui ti ho accusato di essere uno che va contro la dirigenza.
> Ho detto, in sintesi, che per me non hanno fatto nulla di male a dichiarare il loro (palese a tutti) interessamento per certi giocatori, arrivando a fare offerte UFFICIALI ad alcuni di questi club. I club hanno rifiutato? Pazienza, il prossimo anno, si spera con la qualificazione in Champions in tasca, saremo più appetibili per certi giocatori e con il gruzzolo che ci garantisce la qualificazione sarà più semplice imbastire queste trattative. Onestamente preferisco queste dichiarazioni limpide e oneste, invece delle solite idiozie come "Vedremo" o "Arrivederci, Arrivederci", o "Non confermo ne smentisco".
> Smettila di fare la vittima, figurati se mi metto a insultare chi la pensa diversamente da me etichettandolo come il Ruiu di turno.



Sul discorso preferenze di un certo tipo di dichiarazioni non posso discutere perché lì si va sul soggettivo e diventa solo un ping pong tra la mia e la tua opinione quindi tralascerei. Penso solo che se Kalinic fosse arrivato a giugno ci sarebbe sembrato un Van Basten. Ma siccome è arrivato ad agosto dopo aver letto e sentito di nomi molto più "pesanti" ci sembra un Borriello. E' una questione di smorzamento dell' entusiamo assurdo che avevano generato i 2 mesi precedenti. Chiaro che poi ad alcuni frega zero (A ME) mentre altri possono sentirsi presi in giro. Ma non per questo faccio colpe a Fassone o a chi si sente preso in giro. Si tratta di sensazioni personali che non sono sindacabili. Ho sempre e solo fatto una questione circa l' opportunità di queste dichiarazioni proprio perché hanno smorzato l' entusiamo. E' un dato di fatto, basta leggere i commenti in giro su internet. Tutto qua


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sul discorso preferenze di un certo tipo di dichiarazioni non posso discutere perché lì si va sul soggettivo e diventa solo un ping pong tra la mia e la tua opinione quindi tralascerei. Penso solo che se Kalinic fosse arrivato a giugno ci sarebbe sembrato un Van Basten. Ma siccome è arrivato ad agosto dopo aver letto e sentito di nomi molto più "pesanti" ci sembra un Borriello. E' una questione di smorzamento dell' entusiamo assurdo che avevano generato i 2 mesi precedenti. Chiaro che poi ad alcuni frega zero (A ME) mentre altri possono sentirsi presi in giro. Ma non per questo faccio colpe a Fassone o a chi si sente preso in giro. Si tratta di sensazioni personali che non sono sindacabili. Ho sempre e solo fatto una questione circa l' opportunità di queste dichiarazioni proprio perché hanno smorzato l' entusiamo. E' un dato di fatto, basta leggere i commenti in giro su internet. Tutto qua



La cosa che mi fa inkazzare come una bestia e avere un accordo con Aubameyang (confermato anche da Brambati), confermato indirettamente anche da lui stesso in chat e varie e gettarlo al vento, per una strategia d'attacco confusionaria, ora ti ritrovi con problemi che possono diventare seri, mi sta passando tutto l'entusiasmo.....io che stravedo per gli attacchi con le palle...per quelli che ti risolvono partite da soli quando si mette male...


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è in entrambi i sensi , ci sono altri utenti che hanno urlato indignati alla polpetta per borini e silva, altri hanno detto che la storia del top è stato messa in giro per illudere tifosi e spingerli ad abbonarsi . Ho sempre sostenuto la linea che la critica sia sacrosanta ma la critica isterica sia quanto meno fuori luogo dopo il mercato e la trasparenza comunicativa della dirigenza


Scusa non mi sembra isteria dire che alcuni nomi sono rimasti in giro e non sono stati negati per mantenere il vento in poppa agli abbonamenti. Ti sembra isterica come critica? Sappiamo tutti che a quest'ora se fosse arrivato un Aubameyang o un Belotti saremmo ben oltre i 40000...magari se un mese fa le dichiarazioni fossero state del tipo "certi giocatori non sono raggiungibili perché hanno costi eccessivi e è stato già investito tantissimo" gli abbonamenti anziché essere 35000 sarebbero 30000...Ricordiamoci sempre che Fassone e Mirabelli non sono ultrà del Milan...sono manager...e fanno i manager. Li stanno facendo bene? Ovvio 
Ma definire "isterici" quelli che si fanno un idea diversa dalla tua francamente non mi sembra corretto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> intendiamola così



Bé se stai trattando Belotti/Aubameyang e forse di più ma sai che hai Kalinic in pugno se salta tutto è evidente che non puoi dire che il giocatore non ti va a genio e arriverà solo se saltano gli altri...

Lo sappiamo TUTTI che è un ripiego..lo sa anche lui sennò non sarebbe stato un mese a pregare che chiudessimo..

Ora, verificato che si, davanti il colpone non è giunto, possiamo comunque dire che per la lotta al 3° posto ci siamo?


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tranquillo, sei in firma. copia/incolla di quello che hai scritto. non ho alterato nulla
> 
> p.s. la banalità di quello che hai scritto poi imbarazzante. "Se Cutrone continua così"... beh grazie, fa un gol a partita! (poi tralasciamo che staimo parlando di squadre da serie B, se non bassa serie B).
> Oh wait! Ma André SIlva? Tu non eri del #teamAndréSilva ? Non mi hai attaccato per aver detto che in questo momento Adré Silva deve fare la panchina a Cutrone? Mò addirittura Cutrone RISCHIA di essere meglio di Belotti? Fai pace con te stesso, fratello.



forse non mi hai capito tu , io non sono nel team di andre silva , io sono tifoso del Milan per me Cutrone e Silva sono giocatori del Milan e mi auguro che sarano dei grandi giocatori ho paura solo di non bruciarli con le critiche o ellogi da adesso.poi ci sono quelli che sono tifosi di Belotti e amano piu Belotti del Milan (e non parlo di te ora) o tifosi di Icardi che amano piu Icardi del Inter...per me Belotti non e un grande giocatore e non lo sara mai perche non ha la tecnica da grande ataccante,l`unico GRANDE senza tecnica e stata Pippo.


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa inkazzare come una bestia e avere un accordo con Aubameyang (confermato anche da Brambati), confermato indirettamente anche da lui stesso in chat e varie e gettarlo al vento, per una strategia d'attacco confusionaria, ora ti ritrovi con problemi che possono diventare seri, mi sta passando tutto l'entusiasmo.....io che stravedo per gli attacchi con le palle...per quelli che ti risolvono partite da soli quando si mette male...



Guarda io Brambati non so nemmeno chi sia quindi prendo molto con le pinze certe sparate. Idem per gente come Pagni, Campopiano e Palomba. Starei sui fatti.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quello che interessa capire è cosa è andato storto. E' questa la preoccupazione di molti. Sinceramente, per me, per questa stagione la rosa attuale può anche andare bene. Quello che preoccupa è il futuro, perché l'anno prossimo scordiamoci di fare questo mercato.


se guardiamo in casa Inter qualcosa forse succede in Cina....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé se stai trattando Belotti/Aubameyang e forse di più ma sai che hai Kalinic in pugno se salta tutto è evidente che non puoi dire che il giocatore non ti va a genio e arriverà solo se saltano gli altri...
> 
> Lo sappiamo TUTTI che è un ripiego..lo sa anche lui sennò non sarebbe stato un mese a pregare che chiudessimo..
> 
> Ora, verificato che si, davanti il colpone non è giunto, possiamo comunque dire che per la lotta al 3° posto ci siamo?



Ragazzi, sinceramente, allo stato attuale lottiamo per il quarto. Arrivassero Keita e una mezz'ala già ribalterebbe un po' le cose.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ok però manco si può andare da chi critica e dire "eeeeh sei una vedovaaah di Gallianiiihh", cosa che buffamente è stata detta anche a me oggi
> se vale l'opinione di chi dice "è tutto perfetto e bellissimo", vale anche quella di chi dice "tutto bello, però quest'ultima cosa..."



Infatti io non ho mai offeso nessuno, per me le opinioni sono tutte valide a patto che siano in buona fede e costruttive. Sono sul forum dal 2005 da quando c'erano Jens, Carlo della Sud, Van the Man e Shaka di Virgo come moderatori, e per ora non sono mai stato bannato, quindi mi scuso per questo auto elogio ma per me i dibattiti civili sono sempre ben accetti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scusa non mi sembra isteria dire che alcuni nomi sono rimasti in giro e non sono stati negati per mantenere il vento in poppa agli abbonamenti. Ti sembra isterica come critica? Sappiamo tutti che a quest'ora se fosse arrivato un Aubameyang o un Belotti saremmo ben oltre i 40000...magari se un mese fa le dichiarazioni fossero state del tipo "certi giocatori non sono raggiungibili perché hanno costi eccessivi e è stato già investito tantissimo" gli abbonamenti anziché essere 35000 sarebbero 30000...Ricordiamoci sempre che Fassone e Mirabelli non sono ultrà del Milan...sono manager...e fanno i manager. Li stanno facendo bene? Ovvio
> Ma definire "isterici" quelli che si fanno un idea diversa dalla tua francamente non mi sembra corretto.



non chiamarli isterici chiamali commenti fuori luogo o commenti ingenerosi, di certo non sono commenti costruttivi che portano con se una riflessione


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

Con un attacco formato da Aubameyang, Kalinic e ora Cutrone potevi stare anche con 3 e risolvere anche il problema del modulo, perchè i primi due potevano sostenere un attacco da soli come unica punta e il primo ti poteva garantire anche tanti goal


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mercato faraonico per quantita di soldi spesi : senza dubbio.
> Strategia di comunicazione sul top in avanti : zero assoluto.
> Strategia di comunicazione su tutto il resto : perfetto.
> 
> ...


sai quando possiamo tutti criticare FM ? a fine campionato.per ora non possiamo ne ellogiare loro (i soldi non sono loro) ne criticarli , vediamo alla fine come si comportano i nuovi aquisti e poi se ci sara da criticare io saro il primo a dirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sinceramente, allo stato attuale lottiamo per il quarto. Arrivassero Keita e una mezz'ala già ribalterebbe un po' le cose.



Mi viene un po' da ridere perché davvero non capisco dopo una giornata come si possa dire chi lotterà per il 3° e chi per il 4° posto..
Cioé a parte Juve e Napoli che oggettivamente stanno un bel po' avanti mi diete come si fa ad oggi a dire chi tra Roma, Milan, Inter e ci infilo perfino la Lazio sia più lanciata per il 3° posto?

L'anno scorso l'Atalanta ha chiuso 4°...........


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi viene un po' da ridere perché davvero non capisco dopo una giornata come si possa dire chi lotterà per il 3° e chi per il 4° posto..
> Cioé a parte Juve e Napoli che oggettivamente stanno un bel po' avanti mi diete come si fa ad oggi a dire chi tra Roma, Milan, Inter e ci infilo perfino la Lazio sia più lanciata per il 3° posto?
> 
> L'anno scorso l'Atalanta ha chiuso 4°...........



Beh, se non posso dirlo io, non puoi dirlo nemmeno tu. Siamo 6 squadre per 4 posti.. Il nostro attacco lo vedo inferiore rispetto a Inter, Juve, Napoli e Roma.. Ma quello che mi preoccupa maggiormente è la rosa corta.. Se siamo sfortunati con infortuni e cartellini sarà difficile gestire 3 competizioni.. Manterrei i piedi per terra..


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Solo io penso che la dirigenza e Montella stiano bluffando?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dirigenza e Montella stiano bluffando?



Bluffando in che senso?


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sinceramente, allo stato attuale lottiamo per il quarto. Arrivassero Keita e una mezz'ala già ribalterebbe un po' le cose.


Hai ragione con questa rosa forse ci salviamo l`anno scorso con Montolivo e Bacca siamo arrivati in Europa ora ...forse abbiamo fortuna e non andiamo in B...


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dirigenza e Montella stiano bluffando?


Io ho gia deto che il mercato non e finito...e tutti parlano come se fosse 1 set....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione con questa rosa forse ci salviamo l`anno scorso con Montolivo e Bacca siamo arrivati in Europa ora ...forse abbiamo fortuna e non andiamo in B...



Ma sapete leggere? E poi è isterico chi fa le critiche.. Ho detto che lottiamo per il quarto posto eh..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Beh, se non posso dirlo io, non puoi dirlo nemmeno tu. Siamo 6 squadre per 4 posti.. Il nostro attacco lo vedo inferiore rispetto a Inter, Juve, Napoli e Roma.. Ma quello che mi preoccupa maggiormente è la rosa corta.. Se siamo sfortunati con infortuni e cartellini sarà difficile gestire 3 competizioni.. Manterrei i piedi per terra..



Ma la Roma e l'Inter avrebbero una rosa lunga?
L'attacco della Roma sarebbe forte? hanno perso un certo Salah...l'inter se manca Icardi gioca con Eder....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Beh, se non posso dirlo io, non puoi dirlo nemmeno tu. Siamo 6 squadre per 4 posti.. Il nostro attacco lo vedo inferiore rispetto a Inter, Juve, Napoli e Roma.. Ma quello che mi preoccupa maggiormente è la rosa corta.. Se siamo sfortunati con infortuni e cartellini sarà difficile gestire 3 competizioni.. Manterrei i piedi per terra..



la rosa corta affligge un pò tutti roma in primis


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma la Roma e l'Inter avrebbero una rosa lunga?
> L'attacco della Roma sarebbe forte? hanno perso un certo Salah...l'inter se manca Icardi gioca con Eder....



La Roma sta prendendo anche Shick.. L'Inter non ha Europa League e ha la testa solo al campionato.. Dico solo non facciamo proclami e stiamo con i piedi per terra.. Siamo una squadra totalmente in costruzione e in crescita..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma sapete leggere? E poi è isterico chi fa le critiche.. Ho detto che lottiamo per il quarto posto eh..



Si ma dire che lottiamo per il 4° e non per il 3° è come dire che c'è una terza squadra decisamente meglio delle altre..vorrei capire chi sarebbe...la Roma?


----------



## neoxes (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione per riunire in un solo angolino tutte le varie diatribe sulle presunte false dichiarazioni di Fassone riguardo la campagna acquisti.
> 
> Personalmente io sono fermo alla conferenza stampa congiunta di Fassone Montella e Mirabelli nel giorno del raduno.
> 
> ...



Mi sono fermato qui, perché c'è l'errore.

Il top in attacco è stato promesso in Cina, ergo, dopo la presentazione di Biglia e Bonucci. Da allora è arrivato soltanto Kalinic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La Roma sta prendendo anche Shick.. L'Inter non ha Europa League e ha la testa solo al campionato.. Dico solo non facciamo proclami e stiamo con i piedi per terra.. Siamo una squadra totalmente in costruzione e in crescita..



Farei proclami se parlassi di lotta scudetto o 2° posto..

Parlare di competere con la Roma o l'inter (che l'anno scorso ci è arrivata dietro e ha preso 3 pippe e un buon terzino) non mi pare volare alto...mi pare essere realisti, abbiamo una difesa top, il miglior portiere della seire A e un centrocampo titolare buonissimo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Farei proclami se parlassi di lotta scudetto o 2° posto..
> 
> Parlare di competere con la Roma o l'inter (che l'anno scorso ci è arrivata dietro e ha preso 3 pippe e un buon terzino) non mi pare volare alto...mi pare essere realisti, abbiamo una difesa top, il miglior portiere della seire A e un centrocampo titolare buonissimo



Ma infatti faremo, per me, terzo-quarto posto. Non ce l'avevo direttamente con te, ma vedo in generale troppa esaltazione, anche per i 0 gol subiti in 5 partite, i 9 gol fatti in 2 partite, per Cutrone che ha segnato in 3 partite ed è il nuovo Belotti... Aspettiamo, siamo ancora ad Agosto..


----------



## neoxes (25 Agosto 2017)

Ci terrei però a dire una cosa generale, a tutti.
Confrontatevi sulle idee, criticate le frasi, argomentate, ma non date degli isterici, viziati, ingrati, ecc a vanvera tanto per fare.

Dovremmo abituarci tutti (io in primis) a rispettare le idee altrui, a criticare (anche ferocemente) le idee e non le persone.

Perdonatemi se mi sono permesso di fare questa "ramanzina", ma con il clima attuale ne risente tutto il forum e la sua leggibilità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La Roma sta prendendo anche Shick.. L'Inter non ha Europa League e ha la testa solo al campionato.. Dico solo non facciamo proclami e stiamo con i piedi per terra.. Siamo una squadra totalmente in costruzione e in crescita..



shick, avessi detto maradona  tra l'altro shick messo esterno destro nel tridente non ce lo vedo proprio benissimo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> shick, avessi detto maradona  tra l'altro shick messo esterno destro nel tridente non ce lo vedo proprio benissimo



Guarda noi abbiamo Kalinic-Silva, loro Dzeko-Shick... non so chi è messo meglio..


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma la Roma e l'Inter avrebbero una rosa lunga?
> L'attacco della Roma sarebbe forte? hanno perso un certo Salah...l'inter se manca Icardi gioca con Eder....


Al momento l attacco della Roma è El Pippawi Dzeko Perotti ma non dirlo troppo ad alta voce. 
Se si rompe Strootman o De Rossi che ha 40 anni giocano con Pellegrini titolare.
Hanno JUAN JESUS titolare centrale di difesa.
L Inter gioca con il centrocampo titolare della Fiorentina dello scorso anno che è arrivata decima e se si rompe uno dei due gioca Sbronzovic in ciabatte come al solito.
Ah e l anno scorso con lo stesso identico attacco l Inter ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2017)

La Roma quest'anno avrà enormi problemi in difesa. Con l'Atalanta è andata bene che hanno sbagliato gol già fatti ma dietro sono estremamente vulnerabili. Hanno un nuovo allenatore che ha cambiato totalmente gioco quindi anche loro sono praticamente una nuova squadra. Ah Manolas sembra essere involuto tantissimo rispetto al primo anno.


----------



## Victorss (25 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La Roma quest'anno avrà enormi problemi in difesa. Con l'Atalanta è andata bene che hanno sbagliato gol già fatti ma dietro sono estremamente vulnerabili. Hanno un nuovo allenatore che ha cambiato totalmente gioco quindi anche loro sono praticamente una nuova squadra. Ah Manolas sembra essere involuto tantissimo rispetto al primo anno.


Io ho visto la partita interamente e se avessimo fatto schifo noi a tali livelli qui dentro ci sarebbe stato il suicidio di massa probabilmente.. veramente imbarazzanti ancora mi sto chiedendo come han fatto a scippare i 3 punti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato qui, perché c'è l'errore.
> 
> Il top in attacco è stato promesso in Cina, ergo, dopo la presentazione di Biglia e Bonucci. Da allora è arrivato soltanto Kalinic.



C'è il filmato della conferenza, non si può smentire, i programmi originali erano quelli che si sono sviluppati,
è anche vero che a un certo punto, dopo gli acquisti di BIglia e Bonucci come affermi, furono fatte ulteriori dichiarazioni in cui si accennava al tentativo di prendere lo stesso un big in attacco a certe condizioni.
La cosa non è avvenuta perché non si sono verificate le condizioni, tanto che nessuno oltre a noi a oggi ha preso Belotti o Aubecoso.
Rimane forse l'impressione che comunque una parte di budget magari è ancora presente, speriamo in ulteriori sorprese,
ovviamente mi riferisco a Keita e una mezzala.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> sai quando possiamo tutti criticare FM ? a fine campionato.per ora non possiamo ne ellogiare loro (i soldi non sono loro) ne criticarli , vediamo alla fine come si comportano i nuovi aquisti e poi se ci sara da criticare io saro il primo a dirlo.



Con questo dimostri di non avere capito il problema :
Non stiamo parlando del fatto che dovevamo comprare un giocatore forte (questo e un altro problema).
Qui si parla di come hanno gestito la facenda. Si parla di communicazione.
E per questo non bisogna aspettare la fine del campionato per sapere se hanno sbagliato o no (invece per il problema "dobbiamo comprare un top", si potra aspettare giugno per parlarne).


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non chiamarli isterici chiamali commenti fuori luogo o commenti ingenerosi, di certo non sono commenti costruttivi che portano con se una riflessione



Perché non sarebbero costruttivi o non porterebbero ad una riflessione? Solo i commenti positivi ed ultra ottimistici lo sono? Invece continuare ad alimentare speranze su un top in tante interviste, l'ultima delle quali risale ad una settimana fa, lo reputi costruttivo? Io no. Lo ritengo una leggerezza. Penso che se non hai certezze sia meglio sviare le domande o negare. Se non lo fai o hai qualcosa di concreto in mano o hai un'altra motivazione. Qual'é questa motivazione?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Perché non sarebbero costruttivi o non porterebbero ad una riflessione? Solo i commenti positivi ed ultra ottimistici lo sono? Invece continuare ad alimentare speranze su un top in tante interviste, l'ultima delle quali risale ad una settimana fa, lo reputi costruttivo? Io no. Lo ritengo una leggerezza. Penso che se non hai certezze sia meglio sviare le domande o negare. Se non lo fai o hai qualcosa di concreto in mano o hai un'altra motivazione. Qual'é questa motivazione?



non ho detto che bisogna fare solo commenti positivi , ho detto critica costruttiva. Dire borini polpetta inutile è un commento isterico, dire borini modesto mestierante che potrebbe tornare utile come variante tattica (visto che nei momenti in cui ci sarà da difendere i suoi polmoni torneranno utili) è una critica costruttiva perchè da un lato mette in evidenza i limiti tecnici del giocatore ma mette anche in evidenza l'utilità del giocatore, spiegando a chi del calcio guarda solo il gol o il dribling che borini ha una certa utilità. Mica pretendo che su botini venga detto è un top, sto solo chiedendo il giusto giudizio sui vari accadimenti che riguardano il milan.
Nel tuo caso , ripeto, ho trovato eccessivo la questione dell'illudere i tifosi per aumentare gli abbonamenti, come ti ho detto per me l'errore, se c'è stato, è stato quello di essersi sbilanciati troppo nelle interviste pensando che l'affare con aube o altro top fosse a buon punto tralasciando il fatto che l'intoppo è sempre dietro l'angolo (alla luce anche di quanto hanno dovuto tribolare per il closing). Quindi io lo ritengo al max un errore comunicativo dettato dalla troppa sicurezza o dal troppo entusiasmo figlio anche di colpi alla bonucci, di certo io in questa questione non ci vedo mancaza di rispetto nei confronti dei tifosi o doppi fini per far aumentare gli abbonamenti.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con questo dimostri di non avere capito il problema :
> Non stiamo parlando del fatto che dovevamo comprare un giocatore forte (questo e un altro problema).
> Qui si parla di come hanno gestito la facenda. Si parla di communicazione.
> E per questo non bisogna aspettare la fine del campionato per sapere se hanno sbagliato o no (invece per il problema "dobbiamo comprare un top", si potra aspettare giugno per parlarne).


allora aspetiamo almeno la fine del mercato o no?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> allora aspetiamo almeno la fine del mercato o no?



Lo aspettiamo, ma di qualcosa dobbiamo pur parlare data la totale assenza di notizie di mercato


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> allora aspetiamo almeno la fine del mercato o no?



Questo invece ci sta e sarebbe giustissimo. Perche hanno parlato di "gran parte del budget ancora disponibile" e di scegliere tra "un top o spendere i soldi per 3-4 giocatori".
Quindi ci sta che abbiano scelto la seconda e che dopo Kalinic arrivino altri 2-3 giocatori in modo da completare la rosa.

A giugno si potra parlare delle scelte di Mirabelli.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Lo aspettiamo, ma di qualcosa dobbiamo pur parlare data la totale assenza di notizie di mercato



Hai ragione dopo tanti aquisti anche per me e dificille pero io dico che dobbiamo aspetare la fine del mercato cioe 31 agosto ore 23 per me e ancora posibile che arrivi Di Maria Keita Cavani o altri nomi che non sono stati ancora fatti , forse un centrocampista non lo so pero il mercato non e chiuso


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non8 ho detto che bisogna fare solo commenti positivi , ho detto critica costruttiva. Dire borini polpetta inutile è un commento isterico, dire borini modesto mestierante che potrebbe tornare utile come variante tattica (visto che nei momenti in cui ci sarà da difendere i suoi polmoni torneranno utili) è una critica costruttiva perchè da un lato mette in evidenza i limiti tecnici del giocatore ma mette anche in evidenza l'utilità del giocatore, spiegando a chi del calcio guarda solo il gol o il dribling che borini ha una certa utilità. Mica pretendo che su botini venga detto è un top, sto solo chiedendo il giusto giudizio sui vari accadimenti che riguardano il milan.
> Nel tuo caso , ripeto, ho trovato eccessivo la questione dell'illudere i tifosi per aumentare gli abbonamenti, come ti ho detto per me l'errore, se c'è stato, è stato quello di essersi sbilanciati troppo nelle interviste pensando che l'affare con aube o altro top fosse a buon punto tralasciando il fatto che l'intoppo è sempre dietro l'angolo (alla luce anche di quanto hanno dovuto tribolare per il closing). Quindi io lo ritengo al max un errore comunicativo dettato dalla troppa sicurezza o dal troppo entusiasmo figlio anche di colpi alla bonucci, di certo io in questa questione non ci vedo mancaza di rispetto nei confronti dei tifosi o doppi fini per far aumentare gli abbonamenti.



Insomma...Borini ha fatto storcere il naso un pó a tutti. Quando lo presero trovare un solo commento positivo era impossibile. Chiaro che poi vedi l'impegno del ragazzo è cambi un pó opinione peró non é diventato un goleador improvvisamente eh...sul discorso abbonamenti é solo una mia opinione nulla di piú. Non per questo la devi definire isterica. Ripeto che anche la gestione della vendita dei biglietti per i 2 preliminari l'ho trovata non troppo corretta. I biglietti dei terzi anelli erano bloccati fino all'esaurimento o quasi dei primi 2 anelli. Motivi coreografici finché si vuole ma un biglietto per un secondo anello per un preliminare contro il Craiova al 4 agosto costava 35 euro (rosso e arancio). Non tutti possono permetterselo...diciamo che piú che per motivi coreografici c'era da massimizzare il piú possibile gli introiti. I biglietti per i terzi anelli costavano meno della metà....anche la questione Donnarumma....non gli hai fatto quel popó di contratto e ingaggiato il fratello con quello srrapopó di contratto perché volevi fare contenti i tifosi (che oltretutto in stragrande maggioranza ne invocavano l'immediata cessione anche per 4 spicci sbagliando secondo me). Glielo hai fatto per salvare un asset ed eventualmente venderlo a cifre congrue dalla prossima stagione. Decisione secondo me giustissima perché si tratta di salvare un patrimonio economico enorme. Quello che intendo é appunto che ora la società FINALMENTE é gestita da manager competenti...ma appunto questo sono...manager. Non sono i presidenti appassionati ed innamorati di una volta. E fanno solo il bene ECONOMICO e di conseguenza sportivo della società. Pertanto vanno giudicati per il loro operato non per l'amore che ci mettono.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bluffando in che senso?



Sappiamo tutti che abbiamo bisogno della mezz'ala e dell esterno e sia dirgigenza che montella non parlano mai di acquisti o nomi.. come se ci fosse sotto qualcosa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti che abbiamo bisogno della mezz'ala e dell esterno e sia dirgigenza che montella non parlano mai di acquisti o nomi.. come se ci fosse sotto qualcosa



Boh, sinceramente non ho la sensazione che stiano bluffando.. Se non esce nessuno, rimarremo così.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Insomma...Borini ha fatto storcere il naso un pó a tutti. Quando lo presero trovare un solo commento positivo era impossibile. Chiaro che poi vedi l'impegno del ragazzo è cambi un pó opinione peró non é diventato un goleador improvvisamente eh...sul discorso abbonamenti é solo una mia opinione nulla di piú. Non per questo la devi definire isterica. Ripeto che anche la gestione della vendita dei biglietti per i 2 preliminari l'ho trovata non troppo corretta. I biglietti dei terzi anelli erano bloccati fino all'esaurimento o quasi dei primi 2 anelli. Motivi coreografici finché si vuole ma un biglietto per un secondo anello per un preliminare contro il Craiova al 4 agosto costava 35 euro (rosso e arancio). Non tutti possono permetterselo...diciamo che piú che per motivi coreografici c'era da massimizzare il piú possibile gli introiti. I biglietti per i terzi anelli costavano meno della metà....anche la questione Donnarumma....non gli hai fatto quel popó di contratto e ingaggiato il fratello con quello srrapopó di contratto perché volevi fare contenti i tifosi (che oltretutto in stragrande maggioranza ne invocavano l'immediata cessione anche per 4 spicci sbagliando secondo me). Glielo hai fatto per salvare un asset ed eventualmente venderlo a cifre congrue dalla prossima stagione. Decisione secondo me giustissima perché si tratta di salvare un patrimonio economico enorme. Quello che intendo é appunto che ora la società FINALMENTE é gestita da manager competenti...ma appunto questo sono...manager. Non sono i presidenti appassionati ed innamorati di una volta. E fanno solo il bene ECONOMICO e di conseguenza sportivo della società. Pertanto vanno giudicati per il loro operato non per l'amore che ci mettono.



mai sostenuto che fassone e mirabelli fossero dei tifosi, anzi io giudico l'operato proprio come addetti ai lavori. Non voglio essere ripetitivo nei tuoi confronti perche a parte la questione dell'illudere i tifosi per l'abbonamento ho trovato i tuoi post sempre interessanti, però non puoi negare che certe uscite qui dentro rasentano l'isterismo, ad esempio pensare che non possiamo giocarci il 3 o 4 posto con roma e inter se non è allarmismo inutile poco ci manca


----------



## z-Traxx (25 Agosto 2017)

Quando si spendono oltre 200 milioni non ci si può accontentare del 3-4 posto, si deve puntare subito in alto allo scudetto e provare a vincere la coppa, perchè manca veramente poco per avere una squadra con i controcazz* e non si può toppare nel reparto più importante che ti garantisce i goal per arrivare a quei traguardi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Quando si spendono oltre 200 milioni non ci si può accontentare del 3-4 posto, si deve puntare subito in alto allo scudetto e provare a vincere la coppa, perchè manca veramente poco per avere una squadra con i controcazz* e non si può toppare nel reparto più importante che ti garantisce i goal per arrivare a quei traguardi


La cosa assurda è che losa pure Montella che continua velatamente(nemmeno troppo) a chiedere rinforzi e quando stava per arrivare Kalinic ha praticamente detto che non è un bomber..


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mai sostenuto che fassone e mirabelli fossero dei tifosi, anzi io giudico l'operato proprio come addetti ai lavori. Non voglio essere ripetitivo nei tuoi confronti perche a parte la questione dell'illudere i tifosi per l'abbonamento ho trovato i tuoi post sempre interessanti, però non puoi negare che certe uscite qui dentro rasentano l'isterismo, ad esempio pensare che non possiamo giocarci il 3 o 4 posto con roma e inter se non è allarmismo inutile poco ci manca



No bhé su quello non ci piove. Penso che ce la giochiamo con loro per il terzo quarto. Penso che però non sará affatto scontato per tanti motivi giá detti. E penso che saranno gli scontri diretti a decidere la zona Champions perché il divario con le medio piccole almeno sulla carta é drasticamente aumentato. Lo scorso anno abbiamo comunque preso 30 punti dalla Roma quindi era logico dover ricostruire la squadra e che solo un top o 2 sarebbero stati come 
2 pozzanghere nel deserto. Vero é che però lo scorso anno lo scarto tra il quarto e il quinto posto é stato di soli 2 punti e la quarta (Atalanta) ha fatto 72 punti che sono tantissimi anche per una grande o presunta tale considerando il quarto posto appunto. Ergo non possiamo sbagliare quasi nulla e piú certezze abbiamo in rosa meglio sará. Penso che con la Roma il gap si sia molto ridotto confrontando sulla carta entrate e uscite di entrambe e il loro cambio allenatore che rappresenta una incognita. Ma sempre 30 punti ci hanno rifilato e noi abbiamo cambiato tantissimo e non abbiamo top davanti che aiuteranno questo primo periodo di costruzione del gruppo e dell'identità di gioco e di squadra. 
E abbiamo la uefa che é una competizione molto tosta giocandosi di giovedì e avendo la rosa corta in mezzo e davanti. L'inter...bhe L'inter ha una rosa diciamo funzionale a quello che é il calcio che vuole Spalletti che é un buon allenatore che comunque l'obiettivo minimo lo ottiene sempre e sa mettere bene in campo le sue squadre e dargli una impronta molto sua diciamo. Non avranno le coppe e questo sarà solo un vantaggio per loro soprattutto per l'intensità che potranno mettere in campo. La loro piú grossa incognita penso sia la reazione che potrebbero avere di fronte ad un eventuale periodo negativo. Riusciranno a rimanere compatti o si dissolveranno come lo scorso anno? Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione per riunire in un solo angolino tutte le varie diatribe sulle presunte false dichiarazioni di Fassone riguardo la campagna acquisti.
> 
> Personalmente io sono fermo alla conferenza stampa congiunta di Fassone Montella e Mirabelli nel giorno del raduno.
> 
> ...



Anche io ricordo dichiarazioni ufficiali di Fassone in cina (dopo gli acquisti di Conti, Bonucci e Biglia) dove con Mirabelli hanno detto la stessa cosa sul budget per prendere un attacante top (dove hanno pure fatto arrabbiare Dortmund e Torino per aver fatto i nomi di Aubameyang e Belotti) oppure prendere 2/3 acquisti suddivisi a centrocampo è attacco.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mai sostenuto che fassone e mirabelli fossero dei tifosi, anzi io giudico l'operato proprio come addetti ai lavori. Non voglio essere ripetitivo nei tuoi confronti perche a parte la questione dell'illudere i tifosi per l'abbonamento ho trovato i tuoi post sempre interessanti, però non puoi negare che certe uscite qui dentro rasentano l'isterismo, ad esempio pensare che non possiamo giocarci il 3 o 4 posto con roma e inter se non è allarmismo inutile poco ci manca



Giustissimo dire e pensare che ci possiamo giocare il terzo/quarto posto ma non e nemmeno sbagliato dire che la qualificazione non e proprio scontata anche se i bookmaker ci vedono in Champions.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Giustissimo dire e pensare che ci possiamo giocare il terzo/quarto posto ma non e nemmeno sbagliato dire che la qualificazione non e proprio scontata anche se i bookmaker ci vedono in Champions.



Personalmente la qualificazione scontata la vedo solo per la Rube,
perfino il Napoli non può avere la certezza assoluta.


SI giocheranno 3 posti 4 squadre e attenti a eventuali sorprese come la Lazio.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

La disponibilità economica del Milan dipende dall'ultimo bond di 30 milioni, che per effetto della leva finanziaria (magie dell'alta finanza) può garantire di doppiare/triplicare/quadruplicare il suo valore. 
Questo bond doveva essere collocato in borsa verso metà agosto per finanziare la seconda parte della campagna acquisti, ma per il momento non è stato ancora collocato.

Ci sono addetti ai lavori ottimisti che si faccia ancora in tempo, e altri invece molto pessimisti. 
Quel che è certo è che nessuno sa il motivo di questo dilungamento, a parte Fassone e Mirabelli che fino a pochissime settimane fa erano molto esplicativi riguardo al top in attacco.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Comunque sono giorni che Campopiano alle domande sul mercato dei tifosi su Twitter risponde sempre robe del tipo "L'indizio e' sempre lo stesso. Si lavora per far tornare grande il Milan.".
Non so che pensare..


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'erano tanti piccoli indizi che mi lasciano pensare che l'interesse per ronaldo fosse concreto:
> 
> ronaldo scontento del trattamento in spagna
> 
> ...



Bell analisi


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> La disponibilità economica del Milan dipende dall'ultimo bond di 30 milioni, che per effetto della leva finanziaria (magie dell'alta finanza) può garantire di doppiare/triplicare/quadruplicare il suo valore.
> Questo bond doveva essere collocato in borsa verso metà agosto per finanziare la seconda parte della campagna acquisti, ma per il momento non è stato ancora collocato.
> 
> Ci sono addetti ai lavori ottimisti che si faccia ancora in tempo, e altri invece molto pessimisti.
> Quel che è certo è che nessuno sa il motivo di questo dilungamento, a parte Fassone e Mirabelli che fino a pochissime settimane fa erano molto esplicativi riguardo al top in attacco.


Molto semplice. La conferma sulle restrizioni dalla Cina ha consigliato ad Elliot di bloccare l'emissione del bond per evitare ulteriori esposizioni. Chiaro che loro hanno tra le mani un potenziale affarone e piú ci guadagnano meglio é.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono giorni che Campopiano alle domande sul mercato dei tifosi su Twitter risponde sempre robe del tipo "L'indizio e' sempre lo stesso. Si lavora per far tornare grande il Milan.".
> Non so che pensare..



Che é un pagliaccio al pari di Pagni e Palomba. Fanno tutti i tre melina sugli acquisti postando opinioni spacciandole per notizie mascherate da "Bollettini" o aggiungendo ulteriore fumo alla nebbia con post tipo quello a cui fai riferimento tu. Tanto poi questi pseudo insiders/giornalisti/opinionisti possono sempre nascondersi dietro a robe tipo la non cessione di Niang o la commissione di Calenda. Gli utenti dei social ti mettono likes su cose come queste e ti ignorano se invece dici che il mercato é bloccato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Che é un pagliaccio al pari di Pagni e Palomba. Fanno tutti i tre melina sugli acquisti postando opinioni spacciandole per notizie mascherate da "Bollettini" o aggiungendo ulteriore fumo alla nebbia con post tipo quello a cui fai riferimento tu. Tanto poi questi pseudo insiders/giornalisti/opinionisti possono sempre nascondersi dietro a robe tipo la non cessione di Niang o la commissione di Calenda. Gli utenti dei social ti mettono likes su cose come queste e ti ignorano se invece dici che il mercato é bloccato.



Aspetta però.. Adesso Campopiano è un dipendente del Milan... dubito possa dire robe troppo lontane dalla realtà..


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Molto semplice. La conferma sulle restrizioni dalla Cina ha consigliato ad Elliot di bloccare l'emissione del bond per evitare ulteriori esposizioni. Chiaro che loro hanno tra le mani un potenziale affarone e piú ci guadagnano meglio é.



Elliot non può bloccare e decidere nulla, non ha nessun potere decisionale, può solo vigilare dall'esterno, quel neanche 20% di debito che il Milan ha è un'inezia per qualsiasi azienda mondiale, pensa che c'è chi campa da anni con esposizioni del 100% (vedi Pallotta) e le banche (ma diciamo quasi solo Unicredit) sta lì a sganciare ancora soldi sperando che rientri, per non parlare di aziende in altri settori che vanno avanti e hanno comprato società tutte a debito, è una prassi normale nell'economia di oggi, figuriamoci chi ha solo il 20% quali preoccupazioni può avere, eh ma l'importante in TV e sui giornali è fare propaganda.....


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Aspetta però.. Adesso Campopiano è un dipendente del Milan... dubito possa dire robe troppo lontane dalla realtà..



Il piú grande colpo del Milan di quest'estate arriverà il 16 agosto (cit.). E intanto posta foto del suo libro dal suo social subito sotto un post dell'account ufficiale del Milan che lui gestisce. Questo come lo chiami tu?


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Elliot non può bloccare e decidere nulla, non ha nessun potere decisionale, può solo vigilare dall'esterno, quel neanche 20% di debito che il Milan ha è un'inezia per qualsiasi azienda mondiale, pensa che c'è chi campa da anni che esposizioni del 100% (vedi pallotta) e le banche (ma diciamo quasi solo Unicredit) sta lì a sganciare ancora soldi.



E il bond viene sottoscritto da chi? Da mia nonna? Il bond da 123 milioni complessivo é stato sottoscritto da chi? Da Huarong? No. Da Haixia? No. Da Lí? No. Da mia nonna? No. Da Elliott? Si.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il piú grande colpo del Milan di quest'estate arriverà il 16 agosto (cit.). E intanto posta foto del suo libro dal suo social subito sotto un post dell'account ufficiale del Milan che lui gestisce. Questo come lo chiami tu?



E' vero, questa storia del libro mi sta dando non poco fastidio. La frase sul 16 Agosto però l'ha detto Auro Palomba.. Detto ciò, voglio sperare ci sia ancora qualcosa da qua al 31, perché altrimenti vuol dire aver fatto un grosso errore di valutazione col budget o ancora peggio che i rubinetti sono chiusi.. E allora si che saranno problemi per il futuro..


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E il bond viene sottoscritto da chi? Da mia nonna? Il bond da 123 milioni complessivo é stato sottoscritto da chi? Da Huarong? No. Da Haixia? No. Da Lí? No. Da mia nonna? No. Da Elliott? Si.



Ma per Elliott non ha senso bloccare acquisti del Milan.
Piu si indebita Yonghong Li, piu hanno possibilita di fare un grande affare, e piu avra speso Fassone per migliorare la rosa e piu ci guadagnerano in caso di default.
Se mai e stato proprio Yonghong Li a bloccare tutto per non esporsi ancora di piu verso Elliott.

O forse non ci capisco nulla io (ed e molto probabile).


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E il bond viene sottoscritto da chi? Da mia nonna? Il bond da 123 milioni complessivo é stato sottoscritto da chi? Da Huarong? No. Da Haixia? No. Da Lí? No. Da mia nonna? No. Da Elliott? Si.



Tu hai degli accordi sottoscritti previa verifica di Elliot, non puoi bloccare nulla, visto che le garanzie sono già state sottoscritte, Elliot fa affari con aziende mondiali indebitate al 100%, per loro l'importante è incassare interessi e per loro più sei indebitato e meglio è, li chiamano fondi avvoltoio apposta, mica solo perchè comprano obbligazioni di paesi sull'orlo del fallimento guadagnando interessi altissimi, tanto poi anche se falliscono i paesi, i soldi glieli fanno recuperare lo stesso, con tutto il potere che hanno verso gli stati e magistrature varie.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E il bond viene sottoscritto da chi? Da mia nonna? Il bond da 123 milioni complessivo é stato sottoscritto da chi? Da Huarong? No. Da Haixia? No. Da Lí? No. Da mia nonna? No. Da Elliott? Si.



Ammetto di non essere ferrato sull'argomento.
Ma se i bond sono già stati emessi tempo addietro, e i soldi sono presumibilmente sui conti rossoneri, è possibile restituirli? Ormai i soldi li abbiamo presi. Piuttosto, penso che abbiano deciso di tenerli al calduccio per evitare troppo peso sul bilancio o in vista di gennaio. Oppure, più semplicemente, entro il 31 arriveranno dei giocatori.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma per Elliott non ha senso bloccare acquisti del Milan.
> Piu si indebita Yonghong Li, piu hanno possibilita di fare un grande affare, e piu avra speso Fassone per migliorare la rosa e piu ci guadagnerano in caso di default.
> Se mai e stato proprio Yonghong Li a bloccare tutto per non esporsi ancora di piu verso Elliott.
> 
> O forse non ci capisco nulla io (ed e molto probabile).



No. Il bond deve essere garantito quindi sono soldi che Elliott investe a tutti gli effetti. Elliott scommette sullo sblocco degli investimenti dalla Cina a maggio perché ha possibilità maggiori di rientro dagli investimenti. Ora blocca per via delle notizie provenienti dalla Cina. Non avendo certezze preferisce non investire ancora con il rischio di dover poi avere minor margine per una eventuale rivendita del Milan qualora Li non riuscisse a restituire il prestito.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Tu hai degli accordi sottoscritti previa verifica di Elliot, non puoi bloccare nulla, visto che le garanzie sono già state sottoscritte, Elliot fa affari con aziende mondiali indebitate al 100%, per loro l'importante è incassare interessi e per loro più sei indebitato e meglio è, li chiamano fondi avvoltoio apposta, mica solo perchè comprano obbligazioni di paesi sull'orlo del fallimento guadagnando interessi altissimi, tanto poi anche se falliscono i paesi, i soldi glieli fanno recuperare lo stesso, con tutto il potere che hanno verso gli stati e magistrature varie.



Di nuovo....i bond emessi sono tutti stati sottoscritti da Elliott. Sono.loro a decidere se farlo o meno. Perché sono.loro a fare l'investimento. Non esistono accordi diversi da questo.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' vero, questa storia del libro mi sta dando non poco fastidio. La frase sul 16 Agosto però l'ha detto Auro Palomba.. Detto ciò, voglio sperare ci sia ancora qualcosa da qua al 31, perché altrimenti vuol dire aver fatto un grosso errore di valutazione col budget o ancora peggio che i rubinetti sono chiusi.. E allora si che saranno problemi per il futuro..



Vecchi discorsi. Palomba postava sta roba e Campopiano retweettava e agli utenti che chiedevano a Campopiano di questa cosa lui rispondeva di chiedere a Palomba. E Pagni in tutto ció retweettava gli altri 2 e cantava in coro con loro. 3 pagliacci.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di nuovo....i bond emessi sono tutti stati sottoscritti da Elliott. Sono.loro a decidere se farlo o meno. Perché sono.loro a fare l'investimento. Non esistono accordi diversi da questo.



Per emettere dei bond fai accordi prima, non è che ti svegli una mattina e decidi unilateralmente, perchè quella mattina Singer è andato in bagno e ha sforzato troppo e gli son venute le emorroidi, quindi è alterato e non ti sottoscrive il bond  e poi come ti ripeto, per questi avvoltoi è tutto oro che cola se tu ti indebiti sempre più, anzi ti spingono proprio, gli avvoltoio fanno così.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ammetto di non essere ferrato sull'argomento.
> Ma se i bond sono già stati emessi tempo addietro, e i soldi sono presumibilmente sui conti rossoneri, è possibile restituirli? Ormai i soldi li abbiamo presi. Piuttosto, penso che abbiano deciso di tenerli al calduccio per evitare troppo peso sul bilancio o in vista di gennaio. Oppure, più semplicemente, entro il 31 arriveranno dei giocatori.



I tempi addietro era maggio quando non c'erano le notizie recenti di conferme circa la restrizioni sugli investimenti dalla Cina.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Per emettere dei bond fai accordi prima, non è che ti svegli una mattina e decidi unilateralmente, perchè quella mattina Singer è andato in bagno e ha sforzato troppo e gli son venute le emoroidi, quindi è alterato e non ti sottoscrive il bond



Guarda che la notizia di sto bond da 30 milioni é di inizio agosto. La conferma sulle restrizioni é invece di una settimana fa. Non ti viene il dubbio che forse loro sono a conoscenza di questa cosa sulle restrizioni é hanno bloccato il tutto una volta avuto la conferma? Guarda caso il mercato doveva sbloccarsi subito dopo ferragosto guarda caso dopo l'emissione del bond. Basta fare 2+2 eh...


----------



## neoxes (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma non era stato già collocato il bond?


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda che la notizia di sto bond da 30 milioni é di inizio agosto. La conferma sulle restrizioni é invece di una settimana fa. Non ti viene il dubbio che forse loro sono a conoscenza di questa cosa sulle restrizioni é hanno bloccato il tutto una volta avuto la conferma? Guarda caso il mercato doveva sbloccarsi subito dopo ferragosto guarda caso dopo l'emissione del bond. Basta fare 2+2 eh...



Le restrizioni sono rimaste le stesse dello scorso anno, non è cambiato nulla, come vi avevo anticipato che sarebbe stato difficilissimo che la Cina aprisse le porte a cani e porci, visto l'attacco che può subire a livello geopolitico da una "certa finanza" criminale e la società aggira tutto tramite Hong Kong con il consenso di Xi.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

Nessuno della scoietà che parla che abbiamo una rosa numericamente corta a centocampo e sugli esterni.. necessitiamo di almeno 2 acquisti


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Le restrizioni sono rimaste le stesse dello scorso anno, non è cambiato nulla, come vi avevo anticipato che sarebbe stato difficilissimo che la Cina aprisse le porte a cani e porci, visto l'attacco che può subire a livello geopolitico da una "certa finanza" criminale.



Continui a vedere quello che vuoi tu. Invece continui ad ignorare ció che é evidente ossia Suning che blocca gli investimenti e noi col bond bloccato DA ELLIOTT. Tu fai supposizioni dimenticandoti costantemente chi é perché ha investito maggiormente nel closing (facendo i confronti tra tutti i soggetti della cordata) e nel mercato dove i soldi per gli investimenti sono stati garantiti da un solo.soggetto che é ELLIOTT. Continui a fare considerazioni geopolitiche pseudofantascientifiche di guerra tra Cina e USA quando invece non vedi o non vuoi vedere che i maggiori investitori di questo Milan sono americani. Stucchevole e paradossale lasciatelo dire.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Continui a vedere quello che vuoi tu. Invece continui ad ignorare ció che é evidente ossia Suning che blocca gli investimenti e noi col bond bloccato DA ELLIOTT. Tu fai supposizioni dimenticandoti costantemente chi é perché ha investito maggiormente nel closing (facendo i confronti tra tutti i soggetti della cordata) e nel mercato dove i soldi per gli investimenti sono stati garantiti da un solo.soggetto che é ELLIOTT. Continui a fare considerazioni geopolitiche pseudofantascientifiche di guerra tra Cina e USA quando invece non vedi o non vuoi vedere che i maggiori investitori di questo Milan sono americani. Stucchevole e paradossale lasciatelo dire.



Io lavoro in finanza se permetti ne so qualcosa su quello che succede a livello finanziario nel mondo, le supposizioni le faranno altri, i soldi messi nel Milan sono Cinesi per l'80%, il resto 20% è a debito Elliot, cosa diavolo racconti, Suning dell'Inter non frega un azzo, a lui interessa il calcio europeo e i diritti TV come vedi


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Io lavoro in finanza se permetti ne so qualcosa su quello che succede a livello finanziario nel mondo, le supposizioni le faranno altri




Allora ne saprai certamente piú tu fi tutti quanti sul perché abbiamo dovuto ricorrere ad Elliott per concludere il closing e sul perché i soldi del mercato li ha garantiti solo Elliott che giustamente essendo from USA é in guerra con la Cina e quindi apre una collaborazione con una cordata cinese....non fa una piega....


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No. Il bond deve essere garantito quindi sono soldi che Elliott investe a tutti gli effetti. Elliott scommette sullo sblocco degli investimenti dalla Cina a maggio perché ha possibilità maggiori di rientro dagli investimenti. Ora blocca per via delle notizie provenienti dalla Cina. Non avendo certezze preferisce non investire ancora con il rischio di dover poi avere minor margine per una eventuale rivendita del Milan qualora Li non riuscisse a restituire il prestito.



Sara, ma io continuo a credere che piu vuoi investire e piu ci guadagnano loro perche si ritrovano con interessi maggiori e il rischio default aumenta... non dimenticando che loro il botto lo fanno proprio in caso di default...

Vedremo.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Io lavoro in finanza se permetti ne so qualcosa su quello che succede a livello finanziario nel mondo, le supposizioni le faranno altri, i soldi messi nel Milan sono Cinesi per l'80%, il resto 20% è a debito Elliot, cosa diavolo racconti, Suning dell'Inter non frega un azzo, a lui interessa il calcio europeo e i diritti TV come vedi


I diritti TV con il mercato c'entrano come un eschimese nel deserto. Non ti viene in mente che quel tipo di investimento viene ritenuto piú strategico dal partito rispetto all'acquisto di un Vidal?


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sara, ma io continuo a credere che piu vuoi investire e piu ci guadagnano loro perche si ritrovano con interessi maggiori e il rischio default aumenta... non dimenticando che loro il botto lo fanno proprio in caso di default...
> 
> Vedremo.



Loro stanno aggiungendo investimenti ad altri investimenti. Secondo te perché dovrebbero investire ancora su una società che passerá nelle loro mani se non venissero sbloccati gli investimenti dalla Cina? É un pó come nel closing con Bee. Berlusconi investirà finché pensava che Bee sarebbe entrato coi 470 milioni quindi sarebbe rientrato. Una volta che ha capito che Bee era solo fumo ha bloccato tutto. Non ha senso investire ancora se poi pensi di dover vendere...


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Allora ne saprai certamente piú tu fi tutti quanti sul perché abbiamo dovuto ricorrere ad Elliott per concludere il closing e sul perché i soldi del mercato li ha garantiti solo Elliott che giustamente essendo from USA é in guerra con la Cina e quindi apre una collaborazione con una cordata cinese....non fa una piega....



Elliot non ha patria, sono avvoltoi senza scrupoli, se loro vedono un affare che va contro agli stessi interessi USA se ne sbattono i collioni, questi non hanno patria, conoscono solo il profumo dei dollari, hanno trovato un fondo nell'immediato che gli potesse garantire subito il denaro per chiudere subito il closing che poteva protrarsi altrimenti ancora per le lunghe, proprio perchè dalla Cina faceva fatica ad uscire il denaro proprio per le restrizioni, Elliot ha aggiunto il 20% a quello che già avevano sborsato a Berlusconi cioè praticamente un 80% di SOLDI CINESI intascati da Fininvest a saldo del Milan, è ora di piantarla con la disinformazione, bastano già quelli in TV e sui giornali, è inutile voler rigirare sempre la frittata, son cose confermate anche da Fassone, non mi invento io le palle.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Elliot non ha patria, sono avvoltoi senza scrupoli, se loro vedono un affare che va contro agli stessi interessi USA se ne sbattono i collioni, questi non hanno patria, conoscono solo il profumo dei dollari, hanno trovato un fondo nell'immediato che gli potesse garantire subito il denaro per chiudere subito il closing che poteva protrarsi altrimenti ancora per le lunghe, proprio perchè dalla Cina faceva fatica ad uscire il denaro proprio per le restrizioni, Elliot ha aggiunto il 20% a quello che già avevano sborsato a Berlusconi cioè praticamente un 80% di SOLDI CINESI intascati da Fininvest a saldo del Milan, è ora di piantarla con la disinformazione, bastano già quelli in TV e sui giornali.



Di che parli? La ragione sociale dove ce l'ha Elliott? In Cina? Chi ha investito di piú in questo Milan fino adesso Elliott. Non faccio nessuna disinformazione. Riporto solo fatti. Numeri. Le supposizioni sono altra cosa...


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> I diritti TV con il mercato c'entrano come un eschimese nel deserto. Non ti viene in mente che quel tipo di investimento viene ritenuto piú strategico dal partito rispetto all'acquisto di un Vidal?




E io che cosa ho detto ma leggi, se ne sbattono dell'Inter proprio perchè i diritti rendono di più e la squadra di calcio è solo un veicolo


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di che parli? La ragione sociale dove ce l'ha Elliott? In Cina? Chi ha investito di piú in questo Milan fino adesso Elliott. Non faccio nessuna disinformazione. Riporto solo fatti. Numeri. Le supposizioni sono altra cosa...




Ancora, i soldi per comprare il Milan la maggior parte li hanno messi i Cinesi, insisti ancora? Stai facendo disinformazione e basta, quali numeri, pazzesco

Mica li ha dati Elliot i soldi per comprare il Milan, veramente sono allibito a sentire certe cose.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Loro stanno aggiungendo investimenti ad altri investimenti. Secondo te perché dovrebbero investire ancora su una società che passerá nelle loro mani se non venissero sbloccati gli investimenti dalla Cina? É un pó come nel closing con Bee. Berlusconi investirà finché pensava che Bee sarebbe entrato coi 470 milioni quindi sarebbe rientrato. Una volta che ha capito che Bee era solo fumo ha bloccato tutto. Non ha senso investire ancora se poi pensi di dover vendere...



Ma non e che stiamo per passare da loro.
Piu si indebita Yong e maggiori sono le possibilita... ma e pure possibile che riesca a rifinanziare altrove...
E se spendono soldi oggi, il loro asset prende maggiore valore... quindi se fosse veramente default, si ritrovano con un parco giocatori ancora piu importante... e quindi i soldi che possono chiedere aumenta pure.

Ma tu credi che come la Cina ha bloccato i soldi, loro sono sicuri di prendersi il Milan, quindi stanno solo aspettando. O sbaglio ?
Secondo me non siamo ancora a quel punto (se mai ci saremo un giorno).


----------



## Gito (26 Agosto 2017)

Oddio dopo un mese che non compriamo nessuno mi tocca leggere già di possibile fallimento... non vi si può leggere


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> E io che cosa ho detto ma leggi, se ne sbattono dell'Inter proprio perchè i diritti rendono di più e la squadra di calcio è solo un veicolo



Guarda che loro in questo mercato hanno investito 80 milioni. Lo scorso anno mi pare 150. Sará certamente un veicolo pubblicitario ma ci stanno certamente investendo. E sono pure sotto fpf. Tutti gli investimenti dalla Cina da parte di soggetti privati e non sono passati al vaglio del partito e vengono approvati o negati. I diritti TV sono evidentemente ritenuti strategici. Il mercato no. E quello infatti lo hanno bloccato.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Oddio dopo un mese che non compriamo nessuno mi tocca leggere già di possibile fallimento... non vi si può leggere



Ce la facciamo dopo mesi a capire la differenza tra fallimento e passaggio di proprietà eventuale? Il fallimento non sussiste in quando gli investimenti almeno per questo esercizio sono coperti dai bond di Elliitt. Ma sembra che vi divertite a dare degli eretici a tutti coliro che provano a ragionare sulle cose.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ancora, i soldi per comprare il Milan la maggior parte li hanno messi i Cinesi, insisti ancora? Stai facendo disinformazione e basta, quali numeri, pazzesco
> 
> Mica li ha dati Elliot i soldi per comprare il Milan, veramente sono allibito a sentire certe cose.



Sbagli. Guarda quanto hanno investitto tutti i soggetti coinvolti e vedi chi ha investito di piú.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda che loro in questo mercato hanno investito 80 milioni. Lo scorso anno mi pare 150. Sará certamente un veicolo pubblicitario ma ci stanno certamente investendo. E sono pure sotto fpf. Tutti gli investimenti dalla Cina da parte di soggetti privati e non sono passati al vaglio del partito e vengono approvati o negati. I diritti TV sono evidentemente ritenuti strategici. Il mercato no. E quello infatti lo hanno bloccato.



L'Inter ha investitori PRIVATI cinesi, il Milan ha investitori STATALI cinesi, certo che i diritti sono strategici, sono strategici per tutto il movimento calcistico Cinese che deve crescere esponenzialmente da qui ai prossimi anni, proprio perchè la Cina vuole i mondiali, vedi l'insegnamento del calcio nelle scuole dove il Milan c'é dentro......


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sbagli. Guarda quanto hanno investitto tutti i soggetti coinvolti e vedi chi ha investito di piú.




Ci rinuncio, non c'è peggior sordo........ come si dice.....


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non e che stiamo per passare da loro.
> Piu si indebita Yong e maggiori sono le possibilita... ma e pure possibile che riesca a rifinanziare altrove...
> E se spendono soldi oggi, il loro asset prende maggiore valore... quindi se fosse veramente default, si ritrovano con un parco giocatori ancora piu importante... e quindi i soldi che possono chiedere aumenta pure.
> 
> ...


Non é Li che si indebita. É Elliot che investe soldi su una societa sulla quale conta di mettere le mani. C'è differenza. Non é che l'emissione del bond non sia stata chiesta (da Li)...non é stata sottoscritta (da Elliot) probabilmente....e considerando che tutti fino adesso sono stati sottoscritti da Elliott non vedo chi potrebbe farlo al posto loro.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio, non c'è peggior sordo........ come si dice.....



Non c'é peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere anche...


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha investitori PRIVATI cinesi, il Milan ha investitori STATALI cinesi, certo che i diritti sono strategici, sono strategici per tutto il movimento calcistico Cinese che deve crescere esponenzialmente da qui ai prossimi anni, proprio perchè la Cina vuole i mondiali, vedi l'insegnamento del calcio nelle scuole dove il Milan c'é dentro......



Eh niente non hai nemmeno letto l'articolo sulla conferma delle restrizioni. Ti pare che sotto elezioni questi blocchino gli i vestimento ai privati per poi farli a livelli governativi? Sarebbero idioti totali non credi?


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh niente non hai nemmeno letto l'articolo sulla conferma delle restrizioni. Ti pare che sotto elezioni questi blocchino gli i vestimento ai privati per poi farli a livelli governativi? Sarebbero idioti totali non credi?



Tu non leggi, vai dritto nelle tue invenzioni basate sul NULLA, cosa che mi da altamente fastidio, soprattutto se proviene da un tifoso di calcio che non ha nessuna esperienza nel campo.

E' come se io andassi da un medico a dirgli: ma come azzo operi somaro?


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Tu non leggi, vai dritto nelle tue invenzioni basate sul NULLA, cosa che mi da altamente fastidio, soprattutto se proviene da un tifoso di calcio che non ha nessuna esperienza nel campo.
> 
> E' come io se andassi da un medico a dirgli: ma come azzo operi somaro?


Quali invenzioni? Sono considerazioni su situazioni che coinvolgono tanto noi quanto Suning. Il famoso sponsor che fine ha fatto? Una sponsorizzazione non sarebbe un investimento? Guarda caso anch'esso bloccatosi improvvisamente...sbatte le ali una farfalla a Pechino e arriva la tormenta in Europa. Non ti rendi nemmeno conto che il tuo asserire dell'esistenza di una guerra finanziaria in atto tra i capitalisti americani e i comunisti cinesi é incoerente rispetto alla nostra situazione societaria e non ti rendi nemmeno conto dell'incoerenza del tuo ragionamento quando neghi che ci siano restrizioni dalla Cina verso il Milan quando sostiene che invece il closing é stato rallentato proprio da quello. Delle 2 l'una come sempre...non saró un luminare economista come te ma non vivo nel mondo dei sogni e 2+2 so farlo  poi se questi ragionamenti devono essere a solo uso e consumo di fini economisti allora mettiamo.la licenza di intervento nei topic solo ai laureati alla Bocconi.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quali invenzioni? Sono considerazioni su situazioni che coinvolgono tanto noi quanto Suning. Il famoso sponsor che fine ha fatto? Una sponsorizzazione non sarebbe un investimento? Guarda caso anch'esso bloccatosi improvvisamente...sbatte le ali una farfalla a Pechino e arriva la tormenta in Europa. Non ti rendi nemmeno conto che il tuo asserire dell'esistenza di una guerra finanziaria in atto tra i capitalisti americani e i comunisti cinesi é incoerente rispetto alla nostra situazione societaria e non ti rendi nemmeno conto dell'incoerenza del tuo ragionamento quando neghi che ci siano restrizioni dalla Cina verso il Milan quando sostiene che invece il closing é stato rallentato proprio da quello. Delle 2 l'una come sempre...non saró un luminare economista come te ma non vivo nel mondo dei sogni e 2+2 so farlo  poi se questi ragionamenti devono essere a solo uso e consumo di fini economisti allora mettiamo.la licenza di intervento nei topic solo ai laureati alla Bocconi.



No, è che la disinformazione alla lunga stanca........e chi vuole disinformare poi deve subirne anche le conseguenze.....con questo fine della diatriba, Peace & Love


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> No, è che la disinformazione alla lunga stanca........e chi vuole disinformare poi deve subirne anche le conseguenze.....con questo fine della diatriba, Peace & Love



Sto informando? Sono un giornalista? Tu lo sei? Tu fai informazione? Sono solo un utente di un forum dove ci si scambia opinioni. Le informazioni sbagliate le danno i giornalisti. E cerco di essere coerente con ció che penso e vedo. Nei tuoi ragionamenti vedo molta incoerenza (senza offesa)e molto "tifo" e un esperto di economia come te dovrebbe scindere le cose. Peace & Love


----------



## Edric (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> No, è che la disinformazione alla lunga stanca........e chi vuole disinformare poi deve subirne anche le conseguenze...



Concetto sacrosanto che la vale la pena ribadire anche se, purtroppo, specie per i "giornalisti" tende frequentemente a non essere applicato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Concetto sacrosanto che la vale la pena ribadire anche se, purtroppo, specie per i "giornalisti" tende a non essere applicato frequentemente.



I giornalisti ci sguazzano nella disinformazione e nel creare zizzania. Infami


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sto informando? Sono un giornalista? Tu lo sei? Tu fai informazione? Sono solo un utente di un forum dove ci si scambia opinioni. Le informazioni sbagliate le danno i giornalisti. E cerco di essere coerente con ció che penso e vedo. Nei tuoi ragionamenti vedo molta incoerenza (senza offesa)e molto "tifo" e un esperto di economia come te dovrebbe scindere le cose. Peace & Love



Quindi dovrei dire falsità per non passare da tifoso, bel ragionamento non c'è che dire.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Quindi dovrei dire falsità per non passare da tifoso, bel ragionamento non c'è che dire.



No. Solo dire cose coerenti.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No. Solo dire cose coerenti.



Vabbè se vuoi continuare a dire cose senza senso perchè non sai come uscirne fai pure, non è che posso darti corda all'infinito


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma non era stato già collocato il bond?



No, purtroppo.


----------



## Gito (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ce la facciamo dopo mesi a capire la differenza tra fallimento e passaggio di proprietà eventuale? Il fallimento non sussiste in quando gli investimenti almeno per questo esercizio sono coperti dai bond di Elliitt. Ma sembra che vi divertite a dare degli eretici a tutti coliro che provano a ragionare sulle cose.



Non mi riferivo al fallimento della società ACMilan ma al fallimento dei cinesi. Alla prima presunta difficoltà partono discorsi apocalittici.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Vabbè se vuoi continuare a dire cose senza senso perchè non sai come uscirne fai pure, non è che posso darti corda all'infinito


Io non so come uscirne? Leggiti va.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo al fallimento della società ACMilan ma al fallimento dei cinesi. Alla prima presunta difficoltà partono discorsi apocalittici.



Apocalisse dove? Passeranno EVENTUALMENTE da cinesi ad Americani. I padroni dello United sono i Glazer. Americani. Dicesi botte di ferro.


----------



## Gito (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> É Elliot che investe soldi su una societa *sulla quale conta di mettere le mani.*


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo al fallimento della società ACMilan ma al fallimento dei cinesi. Alla prima presunta difficoltà partono discorsi apocalittici.



Sì, perchè devi sapere che falliranno tutti i fondi collegati, parastatali come Haixia al fondo statale cinese State Development & Investment Corporation e tutti gli altri, tutti falliti, per un debito ridicolo, è meglio che rido per non piangere  l'unica cosa a cui puoi andare incontro è una multa dell'Uefa per il non rispetto del fair play finanziario, il resto è fuffa


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Apocalisse dove? Passeranno EVENTUALMENTE da cinesi ad Americani. I padroni dello United sono i Glazer. Americani. Dicesi botte di ferro.



Sì sì americani botte di ferro, come Pallotta indebitato dalla nascita e ancora indebitato nella stessa maniera, devo tacere e non continuare zio caro.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Sì sì americani botte di ferro, come Pallotta indebitato dalla nascita e ancora indebitato nella stessa maniera, devo tacere e non continuare zio caro.



Pallotta non ha investito 350 milioni nell'acquisto della Roma...tipo 1/5. Zzo c'entra? Tu non hai idea di cosa sia la coerebza


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


>



Infatti Elliot ha investito nel Milan perché sino vecchi cuori rossoneri o perché avevano soldi che gli crescevano. Ce la fai ad essere ragionevole o é fine settimana e sei in ferie dal tuo lavoro alla borsa di Milano? Leggi ció che scrivi santo dio. Dici cose sconclusionate spacciandolo per alta finanza contraddicendoti da solo. Sembri Poli dialetticamente. Bravo coi numeri...meno con le parole


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Pallotta non ha investito 350 milioni nell'acquisto della Roma...tipo 1/5. Zzo c'entra? Tu non hai idea di cosa sia la coerebza



Pallotta il grande "americano" con la società registrata nel paradiso fiscale del Delaware, lui sì che è una botte di ferro e rido sempre di più, gli devono persino costruire lo stadio a Roma per cercare di farlo rientrare degli enormi debiti di oltre 200 milioni con Unicredit, con 20 milioni all'anno in 10 anni secondo le stime.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Infatti Elliot ha investito nel Milan perché sino vecchi cuori rossoneri o perché avevano soldi che gli crescevano. Ce la fai ad essere ragionevole o é fine settimana e sei in ferie dal tuo lavoro alla borsa di Milano? Leggi ció che scrivi santo dio. Dici cose sconclusionate spacciandolo per alta finanza contraddicendoti da solo. Sembri Poli dialetticamente. Bravo coi numeri...meno con le parole



Sei patetico su come ti arrampichi, ora inizi a mentire anche su di me, comunque tranquillo non mi scandalizzo, ho a che fare tutti i giorni con i mentitori seriali, non mi toccano proprio


----------



## Gito (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Infatti Elliot ha investito nel Milan perché sino vecchi cuori rossoneri o perché avevano soldi che gli crescevano. Ce la fai ad essere ragionevole o é fine settimana e sei in ferie dal tuo lavoro alla borsa di Milano? Leggi ció che scrivi santo dio. Dici cose sconclusionate spacciandolo per alta finanza contraddicendoti da solo. Sembri Poli dialetticamente. Bravo coi numeri...meno con le parole



Guarda che non sono io quello che lavora in finanza


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

Sta sbarellando anche a quotare i messaggi e non cede, fino alla fine come i giapponesi


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Pallotta il grande "americano" con la società registrata nel paradiso fiscale del Delaware, lui sì che è una botte di ferro e rido sempre di più, gli devono persino costruire lo stadio a Roma per cercare di farlo rientrare degli enormi debiti di oltre 200 milioni con Unicredit, con 20 milioni all'anno in 10 anni secondo le stime.



Continui a dire cose senza senso. I debiti la Roma li aveva prima di Pallotta e li ha tutt' ora. Anche i muri sapevano che voleva entrare nella Roma solo e soltanto per lo stadio. Mi stupisce che tu non lo sappia...


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Guarda che non sono io quello che lavora in finanza


Ti chiedo scusa, ti ho citato erroneamente


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Sei patetico su come ti arrampichi, ora inizi a mentire anche su di me, comunque tranquillo non mi scandalizzo, ho a che fare tutti i giorni con i mentitori seriali, non mi toccano proprio



Così disse colui che asserisce di una guerra economica tra Cina e USA e che i nostri cinesi sono stati bloccati per protezionismo cinese verso questa guerra. Protezionismo che va a farsi benedire quando devono chiedere aiuto ad Elliot (FROM USA WITH LOVE). Invece non è vero che ci è stato bloccato il mercato per via di queste restrizioni...parole tue....Non ci vedo un briciolo di coerenza nelle tue parole. E io mi arrampico? Su che? Sulle tue boiate senza fine perché altrimenti non si vedrebbe l' orizzonte.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Continui a dire cose senza senso. I debiti la Roma li aveva prima di Pallotta e li ha tutt' ora. Anche i muri sapevano che voleva entrare nella Roma solo e soltanto per lo stadio. Mi stupisce che tu non lo sappia...



Inizio a pensare che lo fai apposta a sparare a *****, è venuto dagli USA per vedere sorgere il grande stadio della Roma, ormai siamo a Zelig e si scava sempre più non te lo dico perchè un AMERICANO è venuto a Roma, se no mi tocca rincominciare la filippica e mi sono rotto i collioni di parlare con provocatori


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

Elliot con gli USA non c'entra nulla, continua a ribaltare frittate e mentire, ormai il naso ti esce dallo schermo, certo che vedere utenti voler per forza rasentare il ridicolo è veramente patetico, prima o poi ci affogherai nelle tue menzogne.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Elliot con gli USA non c'entra nulla, continua ribaltare frittate e mentire, ormai il naso ti esce dallo schermo, certo che vedere utenti voler per forza rasentare il ridicolo è veramente patetico, prima o poi ci affogherai nelle tue menzogne.



Infatti Elliot è del Burkina Faso. Sei illeggibile
Pallotta è da quando è arrivato che minaccia di andarsene se non gli fanno fare o stadio. Sei tremendamente disinformato per essere uno che lavora nella finanza. Io non provoco, rispondo a deliri onirici degni di Isaac Asimov


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

La cosa che bisogna chiedersi riguardo a Elliot è : " Li ha sfruttato questo prestito perchè per motivi di natura politica non poteva contare sull'apporto di alcuni investitori o su i suoi stessi fondi in tempo per il closing ma potrà utilizzarli in futuro o nessuno aveva una lira e hanno fatto un passo più lungo della gamba ? " Ora difficile dirlo visto le poche informazioni che abbiamo. Elliot ha dato un prestito e già penso che sarebbe contento degli interessi visto che sono abbastanza alti. Poi se dovesse entrare in possesso del Milan potrebbe secondo me rivenderlo facilmente visto che è una società sana e rivalutata a livello di organico. Immagino avrà anche richieste molto inferiori a Berlusconi. Quindi non mi preoccuperei troppo.


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Infatti Elliot è del Burkina Faso. Sei illeggibile
> Pallotta è da quando è arrivato che minaccia di andarsene se non gli fanno fare o stadio. Sei tremendamente disinformato per essere uno che lavora nella finanza. Io non provoco, rispondo a deliri onirici degni di Isaac Asimov



Se non capisci di finanza e politica dovresti avere la decenza di TACERE, ora vado al mare parla con i muri, loro ti daranno ragione nelle tue farneticazioni


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Se non capisci di finanza e politica dovresti avere la decenza di TACERE, ora vado al mare parla con i muri, loro ti daranno ragione nelle tue farneticazioni



Ecco fatti un bagno per schiarirti le idee ma magari lascia a casa il libro di Asimov prima che fai altri brutti sogni. Non capisco di finanza vero...mi basta leggere le dichiarazioni di Pallotta dal momento del suo insediamento...ed anche estremamente recentemente. Perché poi magari un giorno ci illuminerai tutti sul perché avrebbe preso la Roma. Cos' è un vecchio cuore giallorosso come Singer è un vecchio cuore rossonero?


----------

